# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB!



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Suzie hope this is ok?  Some of us feel a bit insecure on bellybuddies and would like to share our tips with each other on here  

Right girls, I'll start us off.  Add your name in if you are a clomid girl in need of losing weight.

I reckon I've got about 3 stone to lose     Always been a fluctuater but clomid/stress eating has taken its toll.  Despite going to the gym 3-4 times a week I just love food!! 

Anyone want to join me?   We could all do our own preferred "diet" following a programme or healthy eating and egg each other on.  Maybe we could post any good losses?

Good luck girls


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Flower

I will be joining in too.  When I used to be a WW online member what we did was post our start, current and goal weights however some people might not feel brave enough to do that so what you could do is set up a ticker or signature entry that details how much weight you want to lose and how much you have lost in total so far.  Part of the reason for doing that is so that you can constantly see how far you have come, its a constant reminder of how well you are doing.

We all do our own plans, post good recipes and ideas for swapping and of course a chance for people on similar plans to swap tips etc.  Also a great place to swap tips for sticking to our plans!!

My current goal is to get to a BMI of 30 so that means I have 2 stones 10 lbs to lose minimum.  I will be doing Weight Watchers No Count Plan and will be starting on Monday (dont we always? haha)

Who else is going to join in, whats your goal weight loss and your plan of choice?

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Yep - Im in

I have previously lost 2.5 stone in 8 months on Slimming World - (its all back on and some more now though!)

Found you could eat loads (but not drink - but that will be good for us when TTC anyhow) Theres also a website that youc an access once youve joined a class- Im not gonna go to class though (dont have time) but I have all my books/recipes etc still so I can use them - so if anyone fances giving that one a go I can help out there

Come On lets DO IT!!!!!!!!!!

DRE
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

great idea flowerpot 

i will be joining in 

suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right! I'm starting Monday too.  

I'm not following a plan as such (done SW and WW before) but going to cut out all junk, cut down on booze, eating plenty of veg with tea with fish and chicken without the potatoes or chips and have a healthy lunch.   The teas will be a bit like SW where you cut out the carbs.  I will take SW and WW things on board though but try and do my own.

I'm not putting my weight down   but will aim for a 3 stone weight loss  and will log it in my diary.  

Let Monday 7th November be a new start for us all


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Monday the 7th it is then - thanks Flower 

It would be helpful if people post what they are eating/meal plans - to share ideas

I must get shopping and organised this weekend - get some old recipes out and make up some food for the freezer so theres no excuse!!!

Good luck everyone (enjoy the weekend!!!  )

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls I am not joining you but have a few tips that helped me lose 1 1/2 stone and keep it off.

I eat boring museli for brekki or wholewheat toast

salad and protein for lunch (fish, meat, egg - anything)

dinner any thing with wholewheat carbs or SWEET POTATO (which is good for fertility! - someone posted can't remember who) eg lamb chops with veg and mashed sweet potato / chill con carne with brown rice or wholewheat tortilla bread (get these in morrissons are YUMMY)

So basically I eat no white bread, rice or pasta (try wholwheat pasta its just as yummy) and limit my alcohol too and I don't have a sweet tooth but sometimes have a desert or choccy at weekends but if you really need something for a sweet craving try fruit with sugar free yoghurt or DARK CHOOLATE!  I also use fructose instead of sugar its natural fruit sugar and it tastes the same but your body copes with it cos its natural.

God I hope you don't mind me posting all this but I generally follow this all week and then partake in a glass of wine and a takeway at weekends.

GOOD LUCK GIRLS - 

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats great Sarah!

oh yes it was me about the sweet potatoes and I've got stacks of them so I will have to encorporate them into my plan! 

Just going onto ticker.com to try and get a ticker xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've been on ticker and picked my thingy and it then gives me a URL what do i do with it?


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Dont you post it in the box in Profile Info - Im not sure i've just tried it too - cant get mine to work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Witchie has done hers - how did you do it Witchie?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry this is turning into a ticker thread not a diet club  

I've just looked on the technical board, you copy and paste the URL (it says for FF) into your signature box not the boxes underneath.  will try it now! lol x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Blimey, I'm away for a couple of hours and you start without me! He he he...only joking, told you it was a good idea!

Right, well....I've had a weight problem for about 10 years, well since I went on the pill really. Think it was the wrong one for me and I put loads of weight on. I'm my heaviest ever at the momnnet. Everytime I lose it, I put on more! This time last year I was 2 stone lighter than I am now, I'd lost loads for our holiday. I think we can all agree that we take some comfort in food due to our "situation"  and maybe its this we need to break. We've probably also been told at one stage by our COns/GP's that we must lose weight. So, this is it girls, we can do it!

I'm not shy.....current weight 13st8lbs.....target weight 10st. BY NYE please so I can wear my lovely ball dress!!! He he he

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

PS. I guess we're all now on "last supper" weekend so we can start on Monday! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Definitely!  going to eat all the bad stuff out of the cupboards at weekend!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Better than throwing it away!

I must say, the advise my acupuncturist gave me about wheat and dairy being bad for PCOS was very helpful. I did lose a few pounds the first 2 weeks I did it and felt a lot less sluggish and bloated. I have been trying, but cheated quite a bit! I will try and stick to it and not cheat. I have developed a thing for dark chocolate though, cos no milk or wheat in it! But as chocolate isn't that bad for you (yes full of sugar I know) I will continue to have my 3 squares a night as my treat! I certainly don't crave sugar like I did a few months back.

Hope this is useful for some of PCOS girls. 

Are we going to do a "weigh in" on Mondays? Maybe we could set up a list like they have on Belly Buddies to keep track?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry which bit did you copy and paste and where did you paste for your ticker?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Where you have put it (on teh end of signature) but it should look like this :

[ img ]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/3;0;0;0;0/c/0/t/-51/k/282e/weight.png[/img ]

with the bits at the beginning and end.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

b3ndy here - count me in

I'm going to re-join my local WW club - it's the only weigh (tee hee) I can stick to a diet - I must get some kind of kick out of the guilt at weigh in each week!

I lost 2stone just before my wedding 3 yrs ago ( the things people do to get into that little white number!)by following the slimming world diet - but found the red and green day thing too limiting and after putting a stone and a half of it back on when I stopped it (all during my honeymoon I think!) I went to WW instead which i much prefer...but have been a bit slack and stopped going 3 months ago when I started on clomid.

So....am now 11st 3....would like to get down to 9st 10 (what I was when got married!) ...my meetings are on a Thursday (so hope that doesn't count me out of a Monday FF weigh in?) and have roped my mum into coming next Thursday - so that'll be start date for me!!

Here's to cupboards bare of naughties and jeans that'll do up again!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great stuff!! 

so far starting on Monday are:-

Flowerpot
Kerry
Witchie
Dre
B3ndy
Suzie

I feel quite determined, especially seeing my ticker now. it seems so real that I must do something.  I think the shock of forthcoming IUI/IVF has urged me on.

Keep adding your names girls and we will start properly on Monday


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I lost a stone and half on WW last year, and loved it. I'm thinking of going back too but not sure if my wheat-free stuf (bread etc), Rice Milk and Goat cheese as opposed to Cow's milk cheese will be high points. MIght email teh website and ask them about it. It is easy to do as you don't have to give anything up, and you can still have a few drinks!

I think if some of us are heading to IUI/IVF, they might ask to lose weight so might as well make a start!

Bendy..you'll be fine for Monday weigh in, just record your previous weeks loss.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

I leave you to it as I am suprisingly happy with my weight at the moment!    Never thought I would be reckon its all the   mind you might join you when start clomid if that bloats me out and will probably join you after xmas!  

B3ndy - I am happy with my weight but I know I will never ever get to 9stone anything!  can't get below 10stone EVER.

GOOD LUCK

Enjoy ur last weekend!  Might join you in here just to be nosey and get tips etc..........I could be ur FF diet leader if you want.....then again.......


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah !!! got the ticker thingy working - thanks Kerry and Flower

DRE
x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll join in withn you all but can you let me know where I get my mouth sewn up     

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

as long as I don't end up on a permanent diet - like dh's mum - who he says has been on a diet as long as he can remember - but boy - can she do a good job of convincing us donuts are low fat!!  

I'm chuffed my mum is coming too - not that she needs to lose much - (she has more will power than me!) but I'll never forget the one and only weigh I took her to at slimming world........

The consultant was going round the room congratulating everyone on their weight loss that week....there was one woman in particular who had shifted 5lbs and was dead chuffed...when asked what she put it down to....she replied....those high fibre bars, had one earlier this afternoon and then proceeded to tell everyone that just before the meeting she had had a (her words exactly).....BIG FAT POO!!   and that's what she was putting her weight loss down to!!! Everyone in the room fell about laughing... 

My mum was horrified though and thought that she'd have to disclose her bowel habits each week in front of a room full...and has refused to go to one since!!

Here's to Monday!!

S
xx


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi ladies
Could I please join you ? 

I know I need to lose just under 3 stone so that I can start IUI/IVF next year if the Clomid doesn't work.  I've got PCOS so have been trying to eat low GI for a few months, but have now bought a new book called the CSIRO diet.  It's Australian and has lots of fruit, veg, low fat dairy, meat & fish plus limited wholemeal carbs.  I've been reading and re-reading it for a couple of weeks, but havne't been able to face making a start so have been having a few 'last suppers' - tonight it was a kebab, so I really do need to pull my finger out and get dieting !

I'm not sure I can offer any top dieting tips, other than the only thing that has ever really helped me shift weight is to do heaps of exercise as well...oh, and porridge also a good thing, fills you up for most of the day if you have for brekkie.  Despite my distinct lack of dieting skills & experience I'll try to offer lots of support and encouragement, and would welcome a bit in return !
Helen x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

Can I join too?  I know I'm supposed to be having a month off the baby boards but couldn't help having a quick peek to see if anyone has got a BFP and this thread caught my eye!

I've already started cutting down (thought I ought to seeing as I'm getting married 8 weeks tomorrow  ) and lost a couple of pounds this week.  I've not really been following a diet as such, just cut out most of the naughty stuff and tried to eat more healthily.

I've got LOADS to lose, probably around 6 stone in total     but would like to set myself a 2 stone target for now as that's much more realistic and achieavable for now.

Good luck everyone - I'm going to try and do myself a ticker now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Updated list :-

Flowerpot
Kerry
Witchie
Dre
B3ndy
Suzie
Sally
Loubie
Helen

Enjoy your naughty weekend girls!!  My shopping came last night that I had ordered before we had started this so boy have I got some naughty stuff to eat over the weekend.  Will nip to asda tonight and get some berries, porridge (good for brekkie as it fills you up for ages like someone said) and veggies.  I said to dh last night and he is joining me!  Not as seriously but said he is happy to have for tea whatever I'm having to make it easier.

Shall those of us not joining a class, weigh ourselves Monday morning then, and then people going to classes through the week can log their starting weight on that particular day?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

That sounds lie a good idea Flower. So we'll go from Mondays weight? Don't think mine will have changed much, unless AF comes.

Really going to try this time, and hopefully it will be easier if we're all doing it together.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just found this on another board, if you need to work out your BMI

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_wrapper/Itemid,153/


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Flower  mines 30.62 (I thought it would be higher than that -Im sure it should be)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its quite good because you can add in your target weight and see if the BMI is better so I took off 3 stone and fell into the "overweight" bracket rather than "obese"      At least you get an idea what you need to aim for x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mine is awful! I'm more ashamed of that figure than I was of putting down my weight!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

mine is as well hun    it certainly makes you think

never mind, we'll do it together  

any idea how we move the ticker across as we lose? xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I'm not going to join you as although I've put on a bit of weight in the last 18mths, for many many years I wavered between anorexia & bulimia (from the age of about 12/13) so don't keep scales at home as I can still be obsessive & it's safer not knowing (I know approx as was weighed at last op in April)...although I nolonger have eating disorder, it's something I still have to deal with mentally and the tips I have for weight loss are certainly not healthy...
...but anyway, something I read recently, can't for the life of me remember where, well this women said that before every meal she drank a pint of water...it bloats your stomach a bit so you don't eat as much, but obviously no calories...and since we're ttc we're sposed to drink 2-3 litres of water a day anway...just a idea as I thought it was quite a good tip..

Good luck girls...I'll be rooting for you all 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great tip Natasha    thats the type of info we need xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Natasha. It is good to drink water before a meal, but not directly afterwards. apparently is dilutes the acid in your stomach and its ahrder to digest your food! UI'm full of useless information!

Flower..not sure about the ticker thingy, will have to ask the fountain of technical knowledge, Tony!!

xx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi ,
i'd like to join.The pcos diet book has some good recipes.I like the veg curry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Updated list :-

Flowerpot
Kerry
Witchie
Dre
B3ndy
Suzie
Sally
Loubie
Helen
Candle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Candle, I think I have that at home. Will check it out tonight. And welcome as well.

xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Count me in Flowerpot too !  I've lost about a 16 pounds so far - loads more to go though - it's sad when you're aiming to be overweight rather than obese!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

ok am defo gonna do this - borrowed a load of back issues of the SW mags - so Im gonna go through them get some recipes and make a shopping list - my aim is to lose 3 stone as you can see from my ticker,

I have a wedding to go to on 3 Dec with a load of friends that havent seen me this size    im nervous already but determined - Ive even made an appt to get my hair cut and coloured and ive got a holiday before the wedding so if I could lose a few pounds before I get my new outfit I would be well chuffed - back to gym next week too  

Enjoy your weekend girls - get organised for monday

DRE
x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well i have just been on the BMI calculator and wished I hadnt. I dont think I want to play this game anymore    

i have 42 lb to loose and havent got a hope in hell. I am really positive this morning arent i. The worse thing is i was this size when I got pg with dd so i just cant seem to get my head ropund the point. And i had a curry last night  . But I promise to try.

Happy Dieting

Love Sal the spineless


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Blimey its quiet on this site this weekend!!!!!!!!!

Anyway hope you have all had/having a good weekend eating your last suppers!! me and DH had lunch AND dinner in the pub yesterday with a fair few pints of lager in between   

But i did go shopping and have planned my meals - when i get myself out of bed (currently lying in bed with cuppa and laptop listening to the pouring rain   very cosy) Im going to get cooking - im making up a chilli (with brown rice) a spag bol (with wholemeal pasta) and a SW recipe chicken chow mein - that should last me for my dinners for the week - then I will plan my lunches and make sure I have porridge/whoemeal toast or museli for brekkie (which i usally miss altogether )

Rainy sunday cooked breakfast with orange juice fresh coffee and sunday papers today though - but I will do myself a healthy version I promise - try to get into the right mindset for tommorrow

Enjoy the  rest of your sunday girls!!!

'Speak' later
DRE
x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Dre

How i wish i could be lying in bed with the sunday papers. DH is working and DD gets up at 7 so not much chance of that for me. So it is tea and crupets watching spongebob squarepants  .

Enjoy your day and if it is any consolation it is chucking ot down in Manchester too

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

MORNING DIET CLUB!!!  




Updated list :-

Flowerpot
Kerry
Witchie
Dre
B3ndy
Suzie
Sally
Loubie
Helen
Candle
Sweetpeapodder



Are we all set?!!!  Weighed myself this morning    I so need to do this! 

I don't get food shopping till thursday so I didn't have much exciting diet stuff in.  had special k this morning, got a small roll with chicken and salad, blueberries, banana, tangerine, apples with me, gym tonight and god knows what for tea!  On thurs will stock up on fish and chicken and loads of different veg to stop me getting bored.  no alcohol in the week and stick to wine or wine spritser at weekend, not beer 

had a cream cake after tea last night and said this is the last one now until my birthday a week before xmas!

Dre, what sauce do you do with your pasta?  I love pasta!  I remember one we did with SW which was with tinned toms, garlic, passata etc but I can't remember it properly  

 girls, we CAN do this together


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you all GOOD LUCK - I know you can all do it (even sal the spineless)  

Sarah


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Morning all

I weighed this morning - im with you flowerpot 

I had porridge for brekkie - I have brought a chicken salad for lunch and I have chilli and brown rice for tea.

For pasta sauce - I usually just fry some onions and garlic in frylight, then add the toms, passata, basil etc (and a bit of sweetener) and cook it down, then just stir some chicken or just pasta through it

Do you like curry?  Ive got a really nice SW tikka masala recipe if you want it?

Good luck everyone   Im very determined - no alcolhol in the week for me either - then G&T or wine and soda at the weekend (gonna try to do this as much as possible on holidays too)

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

I'm so ready for this! Eaten like a pig this weekend, had normal bread and cheese, milk chocolate and lager the works. Against all the non dairy and wheat rules! Anyway, starting from scrtach today, especially as DH has been hinting this weekend that I need to try harder! Cheeky monkey, just cos he can eat what he likes and still stay slim -  .

So...had cocopops with goats milk and a wheat/dairy free syrup pancake (made two but didn't like them so only ate one!!) with a bit of honey for breakfast, with orange tea.  Having organic carrot and corriander soup with 2 piees of wheat free bread (its tiny, like those little french toast things!) for lunch, and some fruit. GOing to try and have at least 2 litres of water today, I thats the key!

So.....lets go   and get our curvy asses in gear!! 

Kerryxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes please Dre could I have your curry recipe - sounds good for the weekend.

I'm going to do that pasta sauce too at weekend.  I can get dh a tub of something else to put on his pasta and I'll have the homemade one.  Will get stuffed pasta for dh and I will have wholemeal dry pasta instead

I'm ok in the week just having healthy things or ready made good for you dinners but at the weekend I feel I want something nice!  I guess even cutting down to low fat garlic bread at weekend is a step in the right direction.  

On my 2nd glass of water of the day!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I shall find some mroe SW recipes. I love making soup too, and cos it's home made there are no horrid extra's in it. My fave is Mushroom, to which you can add skim milk to make it more creamy or just have it as it is.

MUSHROOM SOUP

1 Large Onion, diced
Fry Light
1kg Mushrooms, sliced (I get the Tesco Value 1 kg pack, about £1.30)
1 litre Veg Stock (or chicken, up to you)
Salt & Pepper
1 Pint SKim Milk (optional)

Fry onion until soft in frylight.
Turn down heat and add Mushrooms. Fry until slightly softened.
Add stock and leave to simmer with lid on for 20 minutes.
Liquidise in a blender and transfer back into saucepan. If adding Milk, add now over a low heat and stir.
Ready to eat! You can freeze this too.
Keep refridgerated.

I also have recipes for Tomato & Basil, and a Butternut Squash one too.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm going to start cutting and pasting any recipies into a file in my word docs! will add the pasta sauce and soup ones now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just found a couple of SW recipes on my system from when I went :-

PRAWN CURRY - you can substitute prawn for chicken or veggies

½ onion 
1 garlic clove crushed
fry lite
1tsp medium curry powder
400 g can chop toms
170 g cooked peeled prawns
fresh corriander

·	Fry onion and garlic in fry lite for 10 mins
·	Add curry powder and continue for 2-3 mins
·	Add toms and simmer for 20 mins until thick
·	stir in prawn and corriander until heated through

TUNA BOLAGNAISE

½ onion
1 stick celery finely sliced
1 garlic clove
200g chopped toms
1 tsp fresh origano
113 g tuna drained
salt and pepper

- add onion, celery, garlic and toms, bring to the boil and reduce simmer for 20 mins
-add origano and tuna


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I would like to join please, tried to respond before but reply got lost, I'm a bit new to message boards so bare with me.

I lost 2 stone before my wedding in September and I did this by cutting out wheat,caffine and diary and following the GI of slow releasing carbs, I also went to the gym 4 times a week which I think was the main reason I lost the weight. Since the wedding everything has gone out the window and I have put half a stone back on so now need to get back on it asap. No-more excuses!!!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Yamoona

Were hoping that we can all support each other, especially as we are all facing the same stresses of ttc (which is when I want to eat!).

We've started today so you haven't missed anything, were going to do a weekly weigh in on a Monday (you don't have to put your weight down if you dont want to) or another day that week as some girls are going to classes.

Good luck 

Clomid girls diet club are now:-

Flowerpot 
Kerry 
Witchie 
Dre 
B3ndy 
Suzie 
Sally 
Loubie 
Helen 
Candle 
Sweetpeapodder 
Yamoona


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yamoona...what did you substitute wheat and dairy with? I've been trying some of teh wheat free products in supermarket "Free From" ranges, but some of it makes me gag. I'm veggie so with out pasta and bread, I'm struggling a bit! I can live without the dairy, I've been on Rice or Goats milk and goats cheese, and having plain chocolate instead of dairy milk (shouldn't be having any, but got to have treats sometimes!) Did you know that on wheat free diet's you should also avoid Gin and Vodka?

Flower..The curry recipe sounds nice, will try that one. Could do it with chcken for DH and veggies for me.

Might have to go shopping again and stock up on veggies for soup!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Here we go girls

I'm back at the old grindstone this week (after a week off and LOTS of lie ins - so getting up at 4.30am this morning was bloody awful!)

My WW class is on Thursday - but am going to be good until then - I've already had my 6.30am snack - packet of snack a jacks and now going to have breakfast (banana on toast...mmmm!)

it'll be worth it!! got a great recipe for a potato and leek soup - will dig it out tonight if anyone interested!

Happy dieting  

S
xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

will dig out the recipes tomgiht Flower and post 2mo.

I made leek and Potato soup last night:

Cube pots and boil them in veggie oxos (2)
meanwhile fry the leeks in frylight until soft -
then just throw the leeks in with the pots and keep cooking
(you are supposed to add cream before you serve - but i just put
a drop of Semiskimmed milk in - yummy!!!!

DRE
x


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Not sure what I am doing wrong but keep typing up postings and then they don't appear. I'll try again.

I used to use Soya products but still have cheese but recently found out that Soya products have been linked to fertility problems: see attached http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4115506.stm - so now I am using skimmed milk -yuk! For wheat free I use Tesco's wheat free pasta which is excellant, avoid any corn pastas cause they are horrible. Trufree do great crackers which again you can get at Tesco's and Oat cakes are also good, check they are gluten free. I don't bother with the gluten free bread as it still contains yeast. Most products these days contain yeast and gluten. What I try to do is boil up a load of brown rice and keep in the fridge then when I want a meal I stirfry some veg, add 2 tablespoons of rice and then some tom puree and you end up with a filling meal. If you eat meat then you can add some or my fav is a tin of tuna.

Smirnoff vodka is ok but not sure about gin as don't drink it.

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Dre - sounds like you're an expert at this - your recipe is very similar to mine - it's yummy isn't it? and only a few points (coz of potatoes) on WW

making my mouth water as we speak!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Soup sounds lovely girls, will add it to my recipe book!

Yamoona....I read the soya article before, I don't really eat much soya but do like Quorn. It does however contain wheat! Can't win really. Bought some of the Rice & Millet pasta and wasn't very impressed! It tasted too ricey! Might have overcooked it slightly though! WIll try the Tesco pasta instead. It's so expensive I find, those little loaves are £1.99! Anyway, will try and stock up on Ryvita and Oakcakes instead. I'm missing eggs, do I have to include them in dairy?!!!!! Thanks for the Vodka tip!

Am geting hungry girls. Think last week and at the weekend I had pre-af munchies, and still a bit today. Like I cold eat anyting and everything! Might make some crisps tonight, with potato very thinly sliced and baked with some Olive oil or fry light. Used to do the SW one's from lasagne sheets, but off pasta and don't have any wheat free at the mo. Don't forget healthy chips, parboil chipped potatoes, shake in the pan then bake on pre-heated tray with fry light until golden....Mmmmmm!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

The recipes are great and really helpful!

Just been on the web as I get my shopping delivered on a thursday pm so have changed my basket from cakes and rubbish and ordered lots of perfectly balanced/ww meals for during the week (when I get in from the gym i need food and fast!), ww ice cream, loads of veg, fruit, ww bread, low fat yogurts, wholewheat pasta, tinned toms, herbs, etc.  Got their own range of healthy eating curry and rice for friday night (got dh a full fat one), saturday going to do pasta, got dh a separate sauce but I'm making my own.  Will definitely try one of the soups too!  Mmmmm

those home made chips are fab!  wonder if sweet potatoe ones would be nice? they're good for fertility as we know

Its lunchtime!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sweet Potatoes work well as chips! And wedges with Chilli! Mmmmm... thank goodness its lunchtime. Going to do my soup.....

Where do you shop online, Tesco? I've been considering doing that to curb my spending and buying rubbish food. I only buy it cos I see it in the shop! If it wasn't there to look at I wouldn't buy it!!

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - I know I shouldn't be on here but I can help but poke my nose in to other peoples business (thats what DH says!) 

Why don't u try sweet potato crisps?  I know they are healthy and good for fertility!

Loving some of your recipes - gonna try some out.......

Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

kerry looks like we posted at same time !


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have been reading this as i have some weight to lose shall we say  but now im hungry with all this talk of food!!! 
so im off to get some food 










suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Suzie love your smiley ha ha!!!!  

Kerry I actually get mine from waitrose, even though we don't have a shop up our neck of the woods, you can order from the warehouses.  www.ocado.com.  you can do tesco and asda too.

I much prefer it as you can see in front of you what you are getting and plan for the week's teas.  I was always throwing out of date stuff out but don't now.  It also gives me another night to go to the gym


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good idea. I have 2 Waitrose stores near me, but don't often use them. I love their food but find it quite expensive. Might try out Tesco online.

Sarah...homemade crisps or bought? Where can I buy them?
Suzie...Come join us!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

another good one for vegetarians (and foodies alike) that I liked as a snack when on SW was baked chick peas

sounds disgusting - but if you buy a tin of chick peas drain them off then stick them in the oven at around 200C til they're crisp - then sprinkle salt over them and shake them around - they taste like peanuts! (and are free on SW diet!)mmmmm!

S
xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kerry

Do you par boil the sweet pots before baking them for wedges - how do you do yours? Im having chill tonight and Ive got Sweet pots there - I may have them instead of brown rice...

B3ndy - Ive tried SW loads of times - I have quite a bit of info - just need to use it now!!!

really enjoyed my chicken salad for lunch - ive got fruit now and a bag of rice nibbles - Ive also started writing down what im eating too

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

this was such a good idea!

Well I've had my sarnie, blueberries, tangerine x2.  got a low fat organic cereal bar before the gym but have just realised i've left my trainers at home    All that good intention as well.  Will re-jig tomorrow night what I was doing and go then instead, determined to do 4 times this week  

Actually that chick pea thing sounds interesting - makes you wonder how people discover these things


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Flower - have you figured out how to move the ticker along?  thats hoping I will be able to next monday LOL

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I haven't yet Dre, I'll post on the technical forum eh?

  lets hope we can move along on monday!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just copied these from belly buddies, I popped on to see if anyone explains about how the tickers work.  I've posted on technical support in the end but thought these sounded good:-

CARROT & CORIANDER SOUP

  12oz carrots
  1 small onion,chopped
  1 clove garlic
  1.5 pints stock(2 chicken or veg stock cubes)
  2 tbsp coriander,fresh or frozen
  salt and pepper to taste

Put all the ingredients,except coriander,into a saucepan and bring to the boil.
Cover and simmer for 20 mins.
Cool slightly,add coriander and blend or liquidise.


          CAULIFLOWER & BROCCOLI SOUP

  9oz fresh or frozen cauliflower florets
  9oz fresh or frozen broccoli florets
  1 onion,chopped
  1.5 pints stock(2 chicken or veg stock cubes)

Put all ingredients into a saucepan and bring to the boil.
Cover and simer for 15-20 mins.
Cool slightly,then blend or liquidise.


        ROASTED SQUASH & RED CHILLI SOUP

  1 Butternut or other squash,approx 700g as sold
  2 medium onions,peeled and quartered
  1/4 to 1/2 tsp cumin
  1.5 pints stock(2 chicken or veg stock cubes)
  1 red chilli,de-seeed and finely sliced
  1 cal spray oil

    pre-heat oven to 220/gas mark 8

Cut squash in half and remove seeds.Place cut side down in a roasting dish with onions and bake for 45-60 mins.When cool enough to handle,remove flesh from squash and blend or liquidise with onions,cumin to taste and enough stock to blend to a puree.
Spray a large saucepan with spray oil and stir-fry the chilli for 1-2 mins.Add puree and remaining stock to pan and bring to a simmer.
Cook gently for 5-10 mins,stirring frequently.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41400.0.html

we must click on our ticker and do it that way? I can see us having all sorts of problems on Monday!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls (barging in again!) 

When I use butternut squash I take out the seeds and roast them (a bit like B3ndys chick peas) and put salt on them and eat them!  Lots of zinc so good for you (and DH's  )

Feel lonely with all you lot in here so will keep interupting with any tips I have!  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Dre....I sometimes par-boil potatoes for wedges, sometimes just stick them in the oven with frylight.  They do take longer though. Same with Sweet Potato. Wedges and chilli...Mmmm might have to make that for tea!! I put a little chilli powder on them before putting them into the oven, and give them a good shake every 5-10 mins or so. I find it easier too when I write down what I'm eating. I love nuts and seeds so will try and have moe of them.

Flower....my soup was horrid, and I cna't take anymore of the wheat free bread, its grim! Just going to have to do without!! Threw most of my lunch away. Did have some Walkers Lites but compensated with 2 pints of water!

B3ndy...I've heard of teh chick pea thing but never tried it. Will do though, have some tinned chick pea's at home. 

SArah....my friends does that with seeds, they're yummy! Barge in whenever you like hun, all tips welcomed!!

Must be more inventive and make more of an effort to cook things. Keep the recipes coming!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

What soup was it? the mushroom one?

maybe get some WW bread, its really low fat, and just have it when you feel desperate.  Or how about oat cakes etc, or have you to try and avoid that too?

Sarah, barge in when you like    Any tips are welcome !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how do you do a low fat chilli then?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

Kerry u need a  for eating walkers lites - THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS LOW FAT CRISPS!  (thats what our WW leader used to say!  )

Kerry - I eat very little bread only cos I don't like it (well I LOVE Crispy white bagettes  ) but really don't like wholemeal - I eat it if I have toast but generally eat salads for lunch.

I make chilli loads as I LOVE IT.  I use turkey mince (as its v low fat) with tin tomatoes, chilli powder, fresh chillis, peppers, kidney beans and anything else I feel like adding!  I eat it with wholemeal tortilla bread and make wraps ! YUMMY!  

See you later 

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i don't eat turkey or red meat, could make that with quorn mince which is low fat?  Mmmmm

the worse thing about this diet thread is it makes you hungry


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yep

Or if my  veggie mate comes round she has loads of kidney beans, peppers and onions in hers.  But would be better with quorn mince I think.



God I am skiving this afternoon - I Love FF soooo much.


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

i think you're all great!!
was feeling really low and convinced i couldn't do this.But now have menus planned for the week.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...It was Carrot & Corriander, organic one. I did not like it! I make my Chilli with Quorn Mince, tinned toms, bit of puree, mushrroms, onion, chilli powder, fresh chilli (if I ahve any), kidney beans or baked beans (good sauce) and peppers. Usually with Basmati rice as its better for you than normal (better on GI anyway). I can have rice, so I make loads of it! I also do Quorn Spag Bol in the same way, obviously not with Spag not (although its my favourite!), and Quorn Shepherds Pie with homemade mash or Carrot & Suede Mash.

Sarah..I'm a huge bready person (i don't mean I'm huge, just a big fan!!  ). I really miss it, but I do feel better for not having it. I can have oat cakes and rice cakes so will try and stick to those. Sorry about the Walkers Lites! I always say they're no lower in fat, its just teh fact that there are only about 3 crisps in teh bag that makes them lower fat!! He he he 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats great Candle!  good for you  

Oooh I have so much to make now!  Going to get some quorn mince and make a chilli too.  is it green or red chilli? i like medium spiced not blow your brains out hot!  Its quite good because i can make a veggie one for me and get dh a full fat meaty one but still feel we are sitting down to the same meal.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

TUNA STEAK

If you like tuna steaks but find them dry try this:-

in a bowl mix soy sauce, shake of paprika (dried in a jar), lemon juice and optional tabasco sauce (for a bit of hotness). Add the tuna steaks and marinade/turn over for at least half an hour if you can. Add to a hot griddle (I do mine on George Foreman) until cooked but not over cooked.

nice served with chopped red onion salsa, couscous, home made wedges or jacket spud


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

I use extra lean steak mince - fry it up wih onion, beef oxo and garlic (drain any excess fat) then add chilli powder, tin toms, passata, carrots, kidney beans - simple but yummy, Ive also made it with turkey (not mince, just diced turkey breast and thats nice - think I got it from WW actually) s'pose you could use chicken breasts just the same Flower?

Cant wait for my chill and wedges tonight now - gonna stop at the pub on the way home and have a soda water - then a sneaky G&T - well it is monday!! LOL but no wine or lager for me for a while.....

Almost had all my 2 litres of water - another 2 cups to go from the water cooler!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

make sure its slimline tonic Dre!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna make the chilli tonight!  how much chilli powder do i put in


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...either red or green but get the bigger one's they're not as hot, and de-seed them too!  I've never tried Tuna Steak but keep meaning too. WIll buy some at the weekend I think.

So are we all on chilli tonight? We could do a weeks menu planning and try and use that, at least then we're orgainsed and it stops nibbling whilst deciding what to have!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep I'm on chilli.  was getting concerned as i only have chicken breasts (still frozen) or quiche (fattening) in the freezer, thought i was gonna have to plump for the quiche just with salad but I didnt really want to.  will pop in asda on way home and get chilli ingredients yummy     Can't wait for my shopping to come on thursday now  

Tuna is nice Kerry, get a piece thats still pink, sometimes it goes a bit dull and grey looking which isnt as fresh.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just clicked on my ticker to see if I can work out how you change it and i can't    anybody reading this know how we move it along?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Girls might join you with chilli tonight (not unusual for me I could eat it every night - they say chillis addictive!)

Kerry - I love it spicey and use small red chillis, don't de-seed them and add tabasco sauce too! YUM.

Dre - bet you have been for loads of wee's today!   I sometimes drink 2 litres they somedays just forget!

S


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Pink tuna...got it.  Will definitely try it, need something new and my friend is always telling me to eat more protein.

Sarah..I like it quite spicy too, usually get kidney beans in chilli sauce and add the other chilli stuff too. Nice with a blob of low fat fromage frais, which I can't have! Will have a blob of goat's cheese instead!

Anyone seen that Tesco advert for cheese that goes "Le triangle de Dairylea" Makes me   !!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that chilli makes tonight's chicken, sweet pot and salad sound really boring.

but I have turkey mince in freezer and could try it tomorrow - trouble with me is i 'don't do' hot - whereas dh likes  'burning bum' food (could make it interesting!)

have to say the recipe for cauliflower and broccoli could have some nasty side effects - dont think i'd make myself too popular in the studio at work after eating that!!  

The WW free vege soup is a bit like that - and it helps you lose weight as you spend most of the day on the loo!!

stomach starting to rumble but dh not home for another 2 hours.....need to search out some nibbles!....I wonder how many satsumas I can eat in a day without looking like one?... ...how nice does a wedge of unsliced white bread and butter sound right now!

but instead I WILL be thinking marinated tuna steaks and turkey chilli ...kerry, dre and flowerpot you put me to shame with the effort you go to - i'm so lazy when it comes to cooking.

oooh ready steady cook is on - bad mistake.........


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

How was the Chilli girls?

B3ndy how was ur chicken, sweet pot & salad?


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Morning!!!

chilli was lush!!!! really enjoyed it - only had a G&T and a soda in pub  

Leek and pot soup for tea tonight - mmmmmmmmmmmm

Flower- I couldnt find that curry recipe last night I will dig it out before the weekend for you hun - found one for a really nice veggie curry though - if you want it?

Hows everyone this morning?

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning slim ladies in the making!  

Chilli was delish! I really enjoyed it, i just had basmati rice but did a few chips for dh.  I did 2 separate ones, mince for him and quorn mince for me, giving him a jar of knorr chilli but making my own with tinned toms etc.  Found a great thing in asda near all the herbs and garlic.  They have little boxes, I think about 50p, one was "mexican" and one was "italian" and each box has 3 ingredients, the mexican one had garlic, chilli and oregano all cut and squashed ready to throw in. tasty too!  good to have them in.

today had porride for brekkie and got good for you spicy parsnip soup and strawberries.  got an organic cereal bar to have before the gym. tonight having chicken, mashed potato and veggies.    

Dre, yes please to veg curry recipe!

how you all doing? xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey there

I ended up doing roast chicken, jacket potato and peas - how boring!!  ( but the cupboards were bare apart from a jar of passata and turkey mince in the freezer (guess what I'm having tonight?!!) Caught dh tucking into some choccy minutes after dinner - how jealous was I?

finding it ok - but feel like I'm not really starting proper - (ie writing it all down and counting points - as doing WW) until I start on Thursday.

how is everyone else going after day one?

Dre - I'd also love to see the veg curry recipe! (I don't eat red meat and chicken and fish can get a bit tiresome after a while!)

got baxters veg and lentil soup for lunch and then turkey mince bolognaise for dinner.

any other diet tips for today?

S
xx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I have set up my ticker but have no idea how to get it onto the bottom of each post, can anyone help??

Ta  x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Yamoona

If you click on profile, click on profile layout information or something like that (where you type in your signature etc) and paste into the signature box the link that is given to you on the ticker website.  it gives a few but you want the one that has "fertilityfriend" above it.  copy and paste the whole thing into your signature profile.


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Veggie Curry

2lb pots
2 carrotts
2 red onions
3 celery sticks (optinal)
4 courgettes
frylight
2 tbsp curry paste
2 cloves garlic
400g can of tins toms
113g tin peas
handful spinach
6 cloves
1/2 tsp tuneric
1 tsp chill powder
5 cardoman pods

cut vegetables, saute curry paste onions celery and crushed garlic & spices- then add to that pan, the pots, the toms, and veg and3floz water - cook until tender

I tend to use whatever veg i have in to be honest and i dont like celery so i dont use that - but its yummy!!

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

whats on the menu tonight girls?

No joint effort today?

B3ndy - I love roast chicken (hope you did not eat the skin!  )


Sarah


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I copy and pasted into signature book but it is still not showing. This is what I pasted in:





What am doing wrong?

Ta for your patience with the novice.


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

ooops now I see that it has worked, just does not show on the page when you are typing up your posting. Honestly modern technology is wasted on me.

Back to the food - had a bad day yesterday but did go to the gym, back to the porridge and lentil soup today.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done Yamoona    I'm afraid we haven't worked out how we move the ticker along yet though  

has anyone found some nice porridge?  i hate the real lumpy stuff and have taken to having oatso simple that I can do in the microwave when I get to work but not sure its too healthy?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring Diet Girls,

Chili was fantastic! Did it with a tin of mixed chili beans, and a tin of chili kidney beans, Quorn mince, tinned toms, mushroom, onion and fresh chili. With Basmati rice that I added pea's to for more veg, its was luurrrvely! And i have enough left for tonight too! AND i made mushroom soup, a huge batch so I have that for lunch today with some SnV Snack-a-Jacks. And a pear. Got were good!

So, we need some other things we can all cook "together". The veg curry sounds lovely, will get some curry paste at the weekend. Maybe we could make every Monday night our cook together night?? Then we have a chance to but ingredients at the weekend?

Managed to drink about 7 pints of water yesterday, will try harder today. Apparently, from reading the "Lighter Life" thread on Belly Buddies, the girls there have to drink up to 5 litres of water a day, your body does get used to the water and you will need the loo less and less! So keep going girls!

Flower...I do mine in a pan and soak the oats first then keep adding milk over the heat until it smooths out a little. I think Oat So Simple is ok, I like Organic Porridge Oats with a bit of honey.

xxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Flower - I use just ordinary oats, add some water and put in microwave for 2 mins then I add some St. Dalfour jam as it is sugar free and a bit of skimmed milk. Takes the edge off the blandness at least.


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Flower - ive been having oats so simple too - Im sure it was 'B' choice on SW so must be ok hope im not wrong

well done on being so organised kerry!!!

Ive had almost 2 litres of water already today as im giving blood at 12.15 and the last time they couldnt get it out in time - so they told me to drink plenty of water before i went this time - im sure you lose weight cos of the trips to the cooler and loo LOL


Ive brought my recipe book in today - so if you want any healthy ideas for things you like I can look them up for you - let me know
DRE
X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will have the oatso simple then if they're ok, I need a microwavable one as I have my brekkie when I arrive in work.  I have to leave at 7am and can't get breakfast down me that early.

The chilli was lovely!  I did like you quorn mince, chilli kidney beans (never seen the chilli ones before - fab!), onion, peppers, tinned toms with herbs, mushrooms, garlic, chilli  delish!! I hate homemade food that is just bland, when it needs a "kick" but this really did!  dh has taken the leftovers for his lunch today!
Will try making soup at the weekend.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yamoona, we posted at the same time.  thanks for that. I have a box of oates in the kitchen cupboard but last time it was horrible, maybe i just didnt do it properly!  will try again  

Dre, do you think it was a B choice?  I could do with trying to dig my stuff out


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Flower I will check and let you know - hope it is....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Dre, might just be the "orignal" rather than flavoured?  let me know if you find out!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Dre..any recipes for veggies that don't contain wheat or dairy! Need some inspiration! Well done on your 2 litres! And giving blood. I haven't been for ages. Is it OK to give blood when your on Clomid? Only just thought about it.

Flower...I'll check my cook books tonight for "unbland" homemade recipes for you! I need to be more adventurous, and cook more too. So easy to fall into the "freezer food" diet.

Yamoona...my microwave porridge always ends up looking like dough! He he he   Obviously not enough milk!

xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kerry I never even thought of that - maybe i should check first - i have a rare blood group so I like to try as often as i can - they come to my workplace so its easier - last time i successfully gave blood they told me tt went to the baby unit to save a babys life - i was well chuffed!!!

Ill look through recipe book at lunchtime hun

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How lovely! Makes it worth while. I've done it for a few years now, but haven't been for about a year. I'm sure they would ahve told you if it wasn't safe to donate on Clomid.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

confession to make!

just eaten a crunchie..BUT in my defence was feeling a bit   as found out good mate of mine is expecting number three today AND a girl at work is preggers with number three which was a 'mistake' .............BUT...........it is only worth 4 points......

darn - was going to be so good today

- Sarah - I did take the skin off (I hate it anyway or battered chicken)

it's turkey mince bolognaise tonight


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't worry B3ndy, at least you are counting it rather than eating it and forgetting about it    

Awww Dre that is so sweet about the blood donation  

I've done my food shopping order for thurs (I can change it upto 10 pm tomorrow night) and got stuff for home made pasta for the weekend plus a few low fat ready meals and WW ice cream to keep me going in the week


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmmmm..Crunchie!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

KERRY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  

don't you dare!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

@ Kerry you sound like homer simpson!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

well no blood donation - glad you mentioned it Kerry - cant give blood until you have been off clomid for 3 months - at least I tried eh?

Flower - original oats so simple are a 'b' choice - flavoured ones are 1 syn -so Im going to stick to my flavoured ones.

Kerry just going to dig through my recipe now hun

DRE
x


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

KerryB - make sure you cover the oats in loads of water, need to aim for more water than oats.

Just had my lentil soup which was nice but still aching from the gym, might do the ironing for exercise instead today hehehe


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Some Recipes - hopefully some for you Kerry too


Cajun Quorn Burgers with salsa

1 red onion
1tbsp lemon juice
420g can baked beans
235g pack quorn mince
85g can sweetcorn
4tbsp chopped parsley
2 breadcrumbs (wheat-free loaf)
salt & pepper
2tsp Cajun spices

Salsa – 1 small red onion
1 beef tomato
2tbsp chopped parsley
1tbsp white wine vinegar
1-2tsp artificial sweetener

Simmer onion in lemon juice and 4tbsp water for 5 mins, drain and cool, mash baked beans lightly add quorn, sweetcorn, parsley breadcrumbs and S&P

Divide into 8 portions and sprinkle with Cajun spices – bake for 10mins each side on gas 5/190
For salsa just chop all ingredients together


Chicken Chow Mein

1 flap of dried egg noodles
1 tin bean sprouts
onion
sweetcorn
mushrooms
soy sauce
chicken

dry fry onion add chicken when cooked add all other ingredients and heat through serve with noodles

Chicken Tikka Massala

3 chicken breasts
1 onion
1 clove garlic
1 tin toms
½ tsp ground ginger
1small pot natural yoghurt (v fat free)
3 tbsps pataks tikka massala paste

Chop onion finely and dry fry add tikka pasta and fry for 2 mins
meanwhile finely chop the tinned toms, garlic and add ginger and yoghurt

Add tom mixture and the chicken to the onions in pan and simmer on low heat for 20-30 mins until chicken is cooked.

Chunky Veg Pasta Sauce

1 large onion
2 cloves garlic
2 courgettes
1 red pepper
l can sweetcorn
6oz frozen peas
500ml carton passata
1 tbsp Italian mixed herbs
Ground black pepper

Simmer onion and garlic in a little water for 5 mins
Add courgettes, pepper sweetcorn and peas and simmer until veg is cooked adding water if needed
Add passatta, herbs and seasoning and simmer for 20 mins

Serve over large bed of pasta shapes.

Creamy Tom Pasta Sauce

Fry onion (frylight) small cubed potatos and garlic, add tin toms balsamic vinegar, fresh herbs. Boil until potato is cooked then blend the sauce until smooth

Potato and Chick Pea curry

4 medium pots- large chunks
2 tins chickpeas
2 medium onions chopped finely
2tsp garam masala
3tsp curry powder
1tsp turmeric powder
1rsp cumin seeds
2 cloves of garlic
1tsp fresh ginger root grated
frylight
½ tsp chilli powder
½ pint water

put onions & cumin in pan with frylight cook until brown, add garlic ginger and fry for 2 mins add all spices then toms cook again for 5 mins add pots and water cook 10 mins add chick peas cook until pots are cooked – sprinkle with fresh coriander.  

Enjoy 
DRE
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower..I stayed away from the chocolate cupboard! Was stuffed after my soup, and I have to confess....I had 2 pieces of bread. I'm soooooooooooooooo sorry! And I feel so bloated now, all self inflicted!! Will try harder I promise.

Dre....Recipes are fab hun. Your a star typing all that out! I'm doing what Flower said and copying them  all into a word document to print off. Cheers babe.

Sarah..Doh! I do have a belly like homer!! No quite that bad though!

Yamoona...will make sure I do that next time. Thanks hun.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Dre, thats great, copying them now and pasting into my word doc!!  

Had spicy parsnip soup (asda's good for you) which was actually really filling!  
Off to the gym tonight    

if you were having a chicken fillet how do you cook it?   I normally cook mine on George (foreman) but tonight having veggies and mash and might not be right cooked like that  

Thats good about the oatso simple.  i need to decide which plan if any i'm following! at the moment replacing all foods with the lower fat version, reducing bread/potatoes, no booze in the week but not sure if thats enough.  i guess monday will tell me !!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Your welcome girls   Ill dig some more out when my fingers have recovered LOL

Flower - I cook mine on the george foreman too - I like to slit the chicken put a bit of philadelphia extra light in there then wrap the chicken in bacon (fat removed) and cook it that way - mmmmmmmmmmm

also I tend to steam chicken (in the bottom of steamer) while veg in top - doeant look the most appetizing 'cos it doesnt brown but it tastes great, you dont notice if youuse a bit of instant gravy too

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I did the bacon and cheese chicken wrap for DH, my sis and her boyf on sunday, they loved it! I used dairy lea light and a bit of basil paste too to make it a bit more exciting. Might try it with quorn fillets and quorn bacon!

God, that bread is repeating on me. I guess it confirms that me and wheat don't mix! I wonder if its just bread wheat, cos I was naughty and had normal pasta on sunday but it didn't bloat me. I didn't enjoy it though!

Anyway, what shall our next meal be? And we should do low cal desserts too!

Mrs Sweettooth!!
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

tomorrow night will be some sort of concoction, we never have any food in on a wednesday with shopping day being thurs!
I've got loads of eggs so might do poached egg, home made chips and WW beans or something simple like that

I'm getting some WW ice cream and some low fat sponge puddings, just for weekend when I feel I have to have something more interesting!

whats for your tea tonight Kerry? 

Got some sweet potato, can you cook just like a normal spud? ie like a baked potato?


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Ill dig out some dessert recipes for you mrs sweet-tooth!!! I dont like desserts but i luurrvvee chocolate.

tongiht im having homemade leek and pot soup - 2mo night im having salmon florentine and steamed vegetables, thursday im having the rest of my chilli, friday the Chicken Chow mein from the earlier recipe (i have a party on saturday but i think I will drive so i cant be tempted to drink - sunday will be my downfall - although i will try and keep out of the pub and get the holiday clothes ready - yippeee

God its really dark and rainy here in cardiff - it feels like its 7pm - cant wait to get out of here today (again)

DRE
x


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

DRE - chicken idea sounds fab, may have to do that - yummy

So far today have been good but off to work tomorrow for the rest of the week and thats where temptation lies, can't go onto internet at work so will see you all either in the evening or at weekend.

Speak to you all soon.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

take care Yamoona, be good!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have a good evening all - enjoy ur dinner - I am having sweet potato mash and steamed chicken with mushrooms and garlic (its a jamie oliver recipe quite healthy)

I put chicken with chopped tyme, lemon juice, garlic, mushrooms bit of  white wine and leave in a bowl for 20 mins then steam in like a foil parcel for 20 mins in the oven - YUMMY.

Se you later or maybe tomorrow -  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I might have the rest of my chili tonight, or veggie sausage and homemade mash with mushy pea's (v.low fat), then I can just grill DH some meat sausages. Makes it easier.  Yes hun you can just do sweet potatoes like normal ones, they're yummy and very good for you. They're nice baked.  Mmm..poached egg and chips, I love that! No eggs for me now though. Or can I still have them?? Not sure!  

Dre...forgot your off on hols  ! When and where??! Lucky monkey! Dark and rainy in Cheshire too! Was going to walk Max tonight, but I'll probably be a bad mummy again and not go if its wet!

Yamoona... hope work is ok hun. Be good!  

Sarah...that sounds nice! Might have to try that for DH. Have a nice evening hun x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kerry

off to Benalmadena on 20th November - prob wont be hot - BUT it means total relaxing - no cooking, driving, working, cleaning etc - what more could I ask for (Im a redhead so I dont like it hot anyway!!!)

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry - keep forgetting some of you are veggies



Dre - your hol sounds lush - its lovely going away this time of the year!  We went to the florida keys this time last year and had a fab time


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

How you doing ladies  

Just thought I'd pop in to see how you all doing...

My auntie cooked us a ww meal the last time we had dinner at hers...it was beef & apricot casserole with cous cous...well tasty...I've been meaning to get the recipe off her so I'll try & remember to ask & then post it....

For dinner tonight we're having fresh tuna steaks (grilled with a little green pesto sauce) with sweet potato, swede & carrot mash & lots of tomatoes...nice & healthy (although Gareth will no doubt scoff a chocolate pudding, loads of brazil nuts & a bar of chocolate as well - he's the chocolate lover in our house - I can take it or leave it unless it's white chocolate !)

Only half an hour before I can switch off pc & go home...
Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh that sounds nice too Natasha! DH would like that! I'm the chocolate lover in our house, I'm only having dark chocolate at the moment though, as no dairy or wheat in it!!

Dre...hol sounds lovely. We've not been away this year and have really missed it. This time last year we were in Mexico...oh well, will start saving for next year!

DBB just rang, on her way back so will sign off now before she spies me on internet...again!!!

Enjoy your tea's!!
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hey Kerry, not sure which meal you meant sounded nice but the tuna's well easy...smooth a little pesto onto one side of tuna steak, shove under moderate heat grill for 5-6mins, turn it over (and put a little more pesto on that side if you want) & grill that side for same...done ! I love it cos its such a quick meal !

actually, our friend who's a chef said to quickly sear both sides of the tuna in a grilling pan (so hardly cooked) - that's how I've had in a restaurant but Gareth's not too keen on undercooked !!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm white chocolate! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm - the milky bars are on me!!

just come back from shopping - good thing as able to get lots of good healthy food - but also bad coz EVERYWHERE i turned there was a newborn bubba or a preggers woman - Valentines must have been a good one in Essex this year!

anyhow - I couldn't find any curry paste for my veggie curry tomorrow - any ideas girls?

S

xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

I get mine from asda - its in a small jar comes in mild medium and hot - usually by the jars of curry sauce

Dre
x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

excellent cheers for that!

looks like I'm gonna have a shock at weigh in tomorrow - if my scales at home are anything to go by - I hoped on a 4.30am this morning (NOT the best of times to do it) and seem to have put ON five pounds during my week off work last week - what's THAT all about?

am hoping it was the turkey bolognaise and pasta that I had last night?  

happy dieting day peeps!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya to all the beautiful healthy slim-to-be women!!!  

B3ndy, hope you got the paste, I've got mine in asda where all the herbs and stuff are.  

I do tuna (see further up the messages) on George Foreman which is really quick as it does both sides! will definitey try the pesto one though Mmmm yummy!

Dre, we went to spain this time last year and had lovely weather in the 70's    it just went nippy in the evening so take a nice warm cardigan with you.

Kerry, think you will be ok with eggs in moderation. I think its SW diet that you can have unlimited?  they are good for a weekend breakfast too to make you feel like you have had something satisfying.

Had chicken, green beans, carrotts, mash pot, roasted butternut squash (1st time i've given this to dh and he liked it! phew) and a bit of gravy.  didnt have anything low fat for later and i needed something so had a small hot chocolate.  will be ok once all the shopping comes tomorrow!!  Went to the gym to and did a 50 min workout on x-trainer, bike and arm bike. swimming tonight.  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm still on WW mailing list for some reason and have just had some recipes sent:-

Butternut Squash, Red Pepper and Soft Cheese Soup 

POINTS® value | 1
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 15 min
Cooking Time | 35 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

Ingredients

5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
1 large onion(s), chopped 
1 portion butternut squash, peeled, deseeded and chopped into chunks 
1 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), deseeded and chopped 
2 portion stock cube, vegetable stock, dissolved in 1.2 litres (2 pints) hot water 
100 g low-fat soft cheese 
150 ml skimmed milk, (1/4 pint) 
1 tablespoon fresh chives, chopped 
1 pinch salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, Freshly ground 
1 small pot very low-fat plain yogurt, (4 tablespoons) 
1 teaspoon fresh chives, to garnish

Instructions

Spray a large saucepan with low fat cooking spray. Add the onion and cook gently for about 3 minutes, until softened, but not browned.

Add the butternut squash, red pepper and vegetable stock. Heat until simmering, then cook gently for about 25 minutes, partially covered, until the vegetables are tender.

Transfer the mixture to a blender or food processor and add the soft cheese. Blend for about 15 - 20 seconds, until smooth. Return to the saucepan. Add the milk and chopped chives. Reheat and season to taste.

Ladle into warmed bowls. Serve each portion with 1 tbsp yogurt, a few fresh chives and freshly ground black pepper.

Cook's tip: Cool, cover and refrigerate any soup that you don't use, and eat within three days, or freeze the soup to use another time


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yummy stuffed mushrooms

Ingredients

Mushrooms
Tin of tomatoes with garlic
WW cheese

Instructions

Take the stalks out of the mushrooms and lay stalk side up on a baking sheet
Reduce the can of tomatoes in a pan for about 15 minutes until thick.
Spoon into the mushrooms.
Top with finely grated ww cheese.
Bake for about 10 mins


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Chunky Bean and Tomato Soup 

POINTS® value | 1
Servings | 4
Preparation Time | 5 min
Cooking Time | 25 min
Level of Difficulty | Easy

light meals | This is a main course soup full of intersting tastes and textures. This soup also keeps well in the fridge or can be frozen.

Ingredients

5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
1 medium onion(s), chopped 
2 medium carrot(s), peeled and chopped 
2 stick celery, or the stem of broccoli, chopped 
6 large tomato(s), chopped 
2 portion stock cube, (make 2 pints) 
250 g aduki beans, or other beans, soaked and cooked 
1 teaspoon oregano 
1 pinch salt, and freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

Heat the oil in a large saucepan and add the onion, stir fry for 5 mins, until softened, adding a little water if necessary to prevent sticking.

Add the carrots, celery and tomatoes and cover. Cook for 15 mins on a low heat, stirring occasionally.

Add the stock (click here for a yeast and wheat free stock recipe), herbs and beans and bring to the boil, then season and serve.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

I was good last night! Had sausage, homemade mash and mushy peas, and 2 wheat free toffee fudge shortbread - which were very sweet so probably only need 1!! But it was all lovely. Had a bad tummy anyway, think it was from the bread I naughtily had at lunch, but better today. HAd cocopops and goat smilk for breakfast and a cup of fruit tea. Will try and drink more water today.

Flower...I get those WW emails too. Some good recipes on there. I like the mushroom one. 

B3ndy...hope that was just your eye's out of focus at 4.30am hun! 

Hope everyone else is ok? DBB is on teh war path today so will come on as much as I can.
xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

watch out watch out there's a   boss about !! know the feeling Kerry - I've got a news ed from hell today.....thinks we've got 30 hours in the day! oh well - i don't care I'm off at 1pm hopefully....home to bowl of hot soup and warm bed!  

like the sound of that bean soup flowerpot - got to get my curry paste yet - no asda near me at work or home so need to go out at some point and drive to the nearest.

god I'm dreading tomorrow.

maybe the extra weight is down to fluid retention with af due on Monday (hopefully not!)

hope everyone's well and being diet angels!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls  

B3ndy - you should be able to get it from any supermarket?  what are you dreading? starting back at class.  don't be scared, this is the first day of the new you and we have to start somewhere    good luck  

I'm afraid i'm having 2 rolls with chicken and salad rather than the one   I just knew when I was making them that one wouldnt be enough to last me until 7pm, especially as I need to go swimming in between!  got those plus blueberries and 2 tangerines.  

All this water is making me pee!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - am dreading that initial weigh in

although I get a thrill going when I've lost I hate the first one - when you realise just how much those extra sweets and lardy food have piled on!!

wish I had your energy flowerpot to exercise - am always soooo tired on earlies - I've got a blinking cross trainer sat right outside my bedroom - which has been dormant for over a year now.....dh keeps dusting it down in the hope it'll get me going....need more than that.... 

only half an hour to go til home time!....... 


S
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I understand B3ndy, I was dreading weighing in on monday morning.  It was a shock but also a good boost to keep to it as it certainly makes you think.  Good luck, what time are you going?  

I started the gym end of June, never been to one before and I was dreading it to say the least.  I go to a nice one in a hotel so some days I just have a swim and a sauna which is nice.    Some days its easy peasy, other days I have to force myself to go.  Was on the x-trainer last night with 5 mins out of 15 mins to go and was so tempted to press the stop button but I just thought of my fat ass, fat belly and my longing for a baby and it spured me on for those 5 mins    I find short times (10-15 mins) on each equipment stops me getting bored.  I have a similar thing like you at home, currently its a coat holder


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've tried to hide my cross trainer under anything I can find - mattresses, old clothes, boxes of books - unfortunately dh keeps putting the crap up into the loft! maybe he's trying to tell me sommit!

weigh in is at 7.30pm tomorrow - enuf time to lose a few pounds maybe through starvation!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just been back on to ticker.com to try and work out how we move our thingy as we lose weight.  I've noticed on belly buddies they seem to be able to do it.  i can only assume you have to reset your ticker every week and change the weight lost and starting weight box.  bit long winded though!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Morning All!!  

Sorry been a busy morning................how are we all feeling?

enjolyed my leek and pot soup last night - had so much i didnt miss the bread

porridge for brekkie today - banana mid morning - lunchtime ryvita, philly chicken cherry toms and cucumber - more fruit for later on.  Dinner tonight - salmon florentine (lots of spinach little bit of cheese sauce) and loads of steamed veggies. im really enjoying it so far - not missing anything - weird!!

drinking loads of water too

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls thought I would let you know we have a X trainer too - DH uses it all the time and does weights (vain thing)  

I think the last time I used it was when mate came round in the summer and we got drunk and DH caught us exercising and drinking wine and eating pringles     

Think I might make an effort now.............

Just had tuna salad for lunch and an apple (and cup of tea)

Thought I would try and fit in as feel a bit left out   

Sarah


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kerry you asked about eggs yesterday.i've looked it up and eggs are good for pcos as break down fat.if not veggie shouldn't eat more than 2-3 a week. but if veggie 4-5 a week hope that helps


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah at being left out!!!  

its only boring grub talk your missing, nothing juicy honestly


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

there you go Kerry, you can have a nice scrambled or poached eggs now!!

Candle, blown you some bubbles hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

God, DBB is in a FOUL mood today! Silly Moo!! 

Anyway, had left over chili for lunch, yum. And couldn't eat it all! Nothing else except water. Will have mushroom soup for tea, and maybe a shortbread!

Candle...thanks for info, thats brilliant! I love eggs! So at least I can add omelette's and scrambled egg back into my diet! I'll just carry on without cow's milk and cheese and wheat.

I am totally lazy now when it comes to exercise. I used to go to the gym 4/5 times a week, but my membership ran out last Nov (my dad used to pay for it!) and I couldn't afford to renew it. I keep promising myself I'll start walking/running, but never seem to get round to it. I loved the gym though, could walk/run for ages while watching TV. Might see if I get and cash for my b'day and rejoin! 

xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

My DBB in bad mood today too Kerry - yuk!

Just had a fire alarm - thank god it wasnt yesterday when it was chucking it down.....4.30 finish today - so not long to go now thankfully - tommorrow is my friday as I have friday off to get my hair cut and coloured - yeah!! pamper time!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies
How are we today?  Nice tea last night?  I had egg, ww beans and a waffle!  not very exciting but there is nothing good in. shopping tonight thank goodness!!!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Morning 

  it my friday today - thankfully - just had terrible journey into work it took me 1.5 hours in the horrible rain, never mind

Lovely tea last night - steamed broccoli, carrots and sweet pots and salmon steaks cooked on a bed of baby spinach - with a touch of low fat cheese sauce - yummy!!!!!!!!

porridge this morning - jacket pot and beans for lunch, chilli and brown rice for tea - sorted

Hows eveyone today - still feeling motivated - I am thankfully

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Dre
I'm still determined, definitely!  unfortunately due to last night's events (see our cycle buddy board) I've forgotten all my gym stuff for tonight.  I'll do some sit ups at home or something instead.  

I was going to have sweet pot last night (never cooked it before!), the bag said to peel and dice but can you eat the skin like you would a jacket spud?  I didnt do it in the end


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

I've a confession....I had four squares of dark chocolate and some popcorn last night. I'm sooooooooooo sorry, I felt awful afterwards - mantally and physically (bad tum again!!). I was so good all day, then needed a pick me up after tea - bowl of homemade mushroom soup followed by Rice & Millet pasta with courgette, quorn bacon, mushrooms and pesto. Not going to dwell on it though, will just be good again today.

Had crunchy nut clusters and goats milk for breakfast, having baked potato with tuna/sweetcorn and goats cheese for lunch, and maybe quorn fajita's for tea.

Back in a bit.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

naughty naughty    Kerry!!!

We'll let you off, it wasn't too much anyway you could have gone mad and had tons of stuff but you didnt


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you. I promise to be good for the rest of the week  .

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just popping in to say HELLO! 

Kerry - dont stress - think u were quite good considering the   is with you!  

Not sure what I am having for tea tonight - BUT i have a ham salad for lunch.

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I always eat at AF time so you have done well!! xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Kerry I had a glass of red wine last night   confession time!!! todays another day - i always eat at af time too

Flower - ( I replied to you on cycle buddy thread) I havent tried sweetpots baked sorry hun cant help - i always dice and steam or mash or wedge them  

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Dre - I am sure 1 glass of wine won't hurt hun  

Flower - I do sweet potatoes on the BBQ (during the summer obviously!  ) and I always eat the skin.........its nice (well I think so)


S


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi,
had really healthy tea tuna steaks with pesto and mashed swede,turnip and parsnip. Thanks for the tips  But popped into waitrose for ingredeients don't usually shop here.Saw some healthy bars that mum always gives me as no wheat, no chocolate etc.Got abit excited and thought i'd stock up so bought 8packets.Got home read the ingredients carefully and they have 19g of fat in!!only realised this after i'd eaten two.the unopened packets iam hoping waitrose will take pity on me and let me take them back.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure they will Candle. Thats the problem with some of this stuff, its higher in fat to compensate for what's missing!

Flower..baked sweet potatoes are yummy,skin is fine to eat.

Feel better about my mini-blow out now!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to try that pesto on my tuna for a change, yummy! 

I get my shopping delivered from waitrose,  I've ordered some perfectly balanced (their low fat range) bars.

thanks for info about sweet pot - strange when you arent used to them!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats for lunch then?  just having a tin of asdas good for you tomato and mascapone pasta.  its free on green on sw if anyone is following that, and low fat too!  and then a boring tangerine and apple!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Jacket pot and beans today flower (free on green SW)

Just had a packet of asdas own snack a jack mini type things (baked rice snacks) lovely but i noticed the date was up on them  - so Ill be taking the rest of the multipack back tonight for a refund................

your lunch sounds nice too - will get some of them in I think  

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh I hate it when that happens (out of date) Grrrr...good on you for taking them back

Yeah, not bad actually, especiallly for work I just needed to put some pepper in. they do a nice spicy one in a tin too which is tomato based but a bit more spicy, arabatia.  makes a change from sarnie or soup!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls can I join the dieting thread??  I had a m/c in sept and have really really let myself go since then, chocolates, cakes and some alcohol, had given up prior to getting pg.  Haven't weighed myself fo a while but at a guess could probably lose at least a stone.  Am back on met but don't want to start clomid till after my birthday in Jan so I will give myself till 26/01/05 to lose at least a stone!!
Is there a weigh in club that is a  bit more confidential than this?? 
Good luck with your regimes!!
strawbs xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Strawbs  

there is a belly buddies club that you have to join by emailing Tony (think you can post on the technical forum too) and then you can have access, to stop the general public viewing it.

We just started this as we all feel comfortable doing it with people who we "know" but others do go on bellybuddies instead.   

I'm not posting my weight on here, just my weight loss.  If you do stay with us though its nice to have you here


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

How are we all doing!    I was a little naughty last night, me and dh had   before tea so by the time we came downstairs we were starving   Anyway food shopping wasnt being delivered until 8pm and all we had was quiche    so I had a small piece with ww baked beans.  dh had some chips and bread but I didn't!  hopefully the   exercise will have counter-acted it  

Meeting friend for lunch in the canteen today, think they do jacket spuds so will have that 

Just had my oatsosimple, got the orginal but not as nice, think I'll get the flavoured ones in future, they are only a little more naughty.

Nearly weighing in day!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm doing rubbish! Maybe it's cos it AF week, and I feel like I've got SAD already cos of the weather and darkness. Was naughty again last night, I'm sorry. I promise to try harder.

Haven't a clue what I'm having today, will have to raid DBB's fridge!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't worry Kerry, you are trying and thats good


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

As DH would say "I'm very trying"!!!!



xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Girls - got a confession to make

didn't go to WW weigh in last night - I read on the back of my 'weighing in' card that WW don't accept people if they're preggers - and because I'm due to test on Monday - I'm hoping that, hope of all hopes, I'll actually get a BFP then - so thought i'd hold out til I know for definite.

Sorry!  

S
XX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya S, do whatever is best for you.  You can still eat healthily like I am, low fat etc, without going to the class.  Good luck for that BFP   xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just met my friend for a quick lunch in the canteen, she had chicken jalfrezi, rice and naan!!!  I stuck to jacket spud, spoonful of tuna and low fat coleslaw. was yummy actually and i'm having curry tonight so can't complain!!

don't forget to weigh yourselves monday morning!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower

Curry twice in one day would not be good for   !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right girls, I'm off for the weekend.  BE GOOD !!!!!  

  take care and think thin!! xxxx


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

I want to join in tooooo, what have i got to do  ( I mean on here, no to loose weight but that secret would be good too!) I've put a stone on since these tablets, Im blaming them now as others seem to say the same. Why can't life be easier!!?!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya

Im not in the clomid diet club but I do pop in to annoy them.    Think most of the dieters have bogged off to do exciting Friday things but they will add you to the list and tell you how to do the ticker thing for how many pounds you want to lose - think weigh in is Monday!  They do lots of tips and I think everybody cooks the same meal on a Monday last week was chilli - I joined it cos I love Chilli.

See you later,


Sarah


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanx Sarah x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Join us Jo. We're all trying hard, but I'm cheating!  

Weigh in is Monday and Flower will add you to the list. Have a blow out this weekend, we all did last weekend! Then start a fresh on MOnday!

Take care
xxx

PS. B3ndy, don't worry about WW, wait and see that happens ....    xxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

ok so just as I get back on-line you all go off  . Managed to resist any biscuits at work and have stayed off the wheat and sugar and stuck to my low GI foods which is a miracle but have been snacking on peanuts most nights. What can I say, naughty naughty. Still feel like I have lost weight which could be the food or going to the gym, not sure, too scared to weigh myself as due on Sunday so carrying some extra fluid.

Had brown rice with veg every night this week with soup for lunch and porridge for brekkie. Apart from peanuts been snacking on fruit or oat cakes. Will have a chinese tomorrow night but I always go for the dish with no sauce so not so bad but still needs to be confessed. I'll see if any of you are around tomorrow, otherwise Monday d-day it is.

Yamoona
xx

PS think my cat (Luna) is jealous of my diet as he is trying to eat my banana's - cheek of it, get your own I say!!


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot and Gang,

I'd like to be included if I may.  I'm not on Clomid yet but am expecting to be in Jan 06.  I'm having a tube removed and scar tissue removed from the other and then we are going to try clomid for six months, before going for ivf.

I don't really know that much about it yet as most of my reading has been on ivf.  

I started back as WW last week as need to lose about 2 stone, so it would be great to be included and give/receive some encouragement along the way.

Hope that's ok.

Shaz


----------



## Helenb33 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey diet girls !
I've just been catching up with a weeks worth of postings. It sounds like you are all trying really hard, and going great guns.
I've never really got started this week, could give lots of excuses, but won't ! 

But I'm really determined to make a proper start this Monday, and have decided that I'm going to aim at 42 pounds off, although in truth I probably have a few more to spare.  I'm hoping that some of your good behaviour might rub off on me - at least I've done my shopping list and a bit of meal planning for the week now, so can hopefully cook up a storm tomorrow ready for the week.

take care, and hope those pounds continue to drop off
Helen x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Updated list!  

Good luck  


Clomid girls diet club are now:-    

Flowerpot  
Kerry  
Witchie  
Dre  
B3ndy  
Suzie  
Sally   
Loubie  
Helen  
Candle  
Sweetpeapodder  
Yamoona    
Rifraff  
Shaz  

Welcome to the new girls!  Good luck xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

gutted!!!  not lost one measly pound this morning when I    Had I done what I have done this last week pre-clomid I would have definitely lost something, just goes to show what Clomid does      Was very good, had a few slip ups over the weekend where we went to the pub for a quick one and ended up staying several hours and munching on a veggie burger!    but made my own pasta sauce and stuff.

Ah well, hope you lot have faired better. xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well, I think I've lost........A POUND!!! Miracle though it is! Especially as I'm back on the   pills! And my scales are very unreliable! Have been naughty all weekend, and feel very upset that I've yet again failed to lose all my weight before my b'day (i do that every year, say "I'm not going to turn ** still weighing this much" and i always fail!!).

Anyway, will be as good as possible up until Friday, then I'm having exactly what I want! Champers is chilling in the fridge already!!

Hope some of you have a good weight loss. Do we know how to change our tickers yet??

K
xxxxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Flowepot - I ended up in the pub yesterday as well, only had one small bottle of wine but really felt the effects as not had a drink all week. I have managed to loose a few pounds but I am not on clomid, not due to start my medication for a while yet as waiting for DH cystic fib test results. Have got my cycle though and in pain this month so not happy about more delays as that just means the endo gets worse  .


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh, looks like my ticker moved itself! Is that possible??!!

x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

morning girls

I managed to lose 3Lb - I am really pleased - but it will go back on when im on hols

Hows everyone today?

I went onto ticker and put in starting weight - curretn weight and goal weight - it has changed ny total from 42 to 38 for some reason but it does show the weight loss and not the actual weights - you have to replace the url and code info in your profile then

DRE
x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

You go for it Dre  well done     

I am waiting for the weigh in at cons appt 

Love Sal x

KEEP IT UP


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Dre, thats fab!   

Good luck Sal  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done girls!! I am thrilled for you! keep it up  

how did the ticker know to move?  thats baffled me


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've gone on and changed it, but it did move itself though, I'm sure it did!! Weird!!!!

U ok hun?
xxx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well done,

  :
Have you got any tips?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm fine thanks, works just been chaos this morning!  

Got left over pasta and quorn bolagnaise for lunch.  Having chicken and veggies tonight. what about everyone else?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

French Onion soup with oakcakes for lunch, not sure what's for tea. Maybe lentil thai curry thingy, one of those Carol Vorderman things with rice. Told DH we are eating at the table every night this week, sick of eating in front of the tv!

Oh, tried Oat so Simple today, the goldne syrup one. V nice! And filling!

xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Candle

the main thing i did was, no bread, chocolate, crisps, pasta, rice, beer - drank loads of water adn ate sensibly - porridge for brekkie every morning,either salad or jacket and beans for lunch and meat/fish and veggies or homemade chilli and sweet pot wedges, had leek and pot soup one night too.  I think the not drinking beer and eating bread was the main thing - and drinking the water.

Bananas for brekkie today - then jacket spud and beans for lunch - tea tonight is a healthy eating steamfresh meal meditarean (sp) chicken thingy - cheat tonight as I have a bit to do at home.

whats everyone else having?

DRE
x


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Dre,
I have just been to weigh myself and have lost two pounds! Like you i've cut out alcohol, chocolate, bread,.....trying to follow low Gi diet, and lots of water.i've reading and re-reading the pcos diet book its my bible!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to try and do more of the same for all the good its doing!  porride for brekkie, soup or small sarnie for lunch and fish/chicken with veg for tea.  I tried sweet potatoes on saturday - Mmmm delish! kind of mix between potatoe and butternut squash I'd say?  I chopped into wedges, sprayed with fry light and roasted in the oven.  dh has tried them and butternut squash for the 1st time and likes both so thats good!  its dh's birthday on thursday though and we are going to our favourite Italian restaurant in our village   so gonna swap my friday evening treat to the Thursday instead    There is no way on this earth I can go out there on my dh bday and not  wine and  my fave pasta


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Don't blame you flower

You have to have some treats


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Great to hear about all the good weight losses.   

I weighed in at WW this week (first weigh in) and have lost 3.5 pounds.  Really really pleased.   I’m not on clomid yet, but I wasn’t expecting to hear that it helps you to put on weight, so better keep it going.

Don’t be too disheartened Flowerpot and remember this is a new week and so plenty of opportunity to get some off (weight that is).  The power of positive thought.  

Well done Kerry B and have a fantastic bday.  You need to spoil yourself on your big day.  

Well done Dre, 3 pounds is fantastic – keep up the good work.

Glad to be a part of the party and let's all have another good week.  

Shaz xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent Shaz - well done  

Had a lovely dinner last night, chicken fillet, brocolli, cauliflower then cubed butternut squash and chopped up leeks and roasted them in the oven with fry light.  yummy and filling!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

well done shaz - thats fab news!!! keep up the good work   

Morning everyone!!! how are we

Todays food - brekkie - porridge
Lunch - jacket and salad
Tea - fish and steamed veggies

lots of water too!!!!!!!!!
DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Today for me =

brekkie - porridge
lunch - brown roll with chicken salad, low fat yogurt, 3 plums
tea - tuna steak with salad or veg and a bit of cous cous

lots of water!!! oh and pineapple (got the innocent ones, just fruit and nothing else - pinapple, mango, OJ and banana)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was soooooo good yesterday! You'd be proud of me after my hiccup last week!

Today I'm having:
Oat So Simple for Brekkie
JP and Tuna Sweetcorn with mayo for lunch, salad
Not sure about tea yet!
Water, water  and peppermint tea!

I have a headache today. Hope all this water clears it as I don't want to take anything. Will ahve some juice later. Grapefruit, damn I haven't got any!!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Arent you lot really good. I had quiche and salad last night but then my mum brought round some home made apple pie and it was still warm so 2 helpings of that with ice cream for afters  

And tonight we will be having beef stew and dumplings   i told you I was spineless    

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmmm...apple pie!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sally!!!! you are banned from this site!    I've just been looking at one of our xmas meal menus (we've got 2 xmas dos) omg the food is fantastic!      starving now, i need my lunch!

looking forward to italian on thurs for dh birthday.  just done my waitrose delivery for this week, friday having low fat fajitas, sat low fat fishcakes and sunday making a chilli!!!  yum yum !!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i dont think you can get low fat dumplings can you??

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thinking about it i think my weight problem is all my mums fault. She always says you should feed a cold and starve a fever. And that is what i have been doing. Only thing is I must of had this cold for nearly 30 years      

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sal you need to change ur log in to spineless sal     you are sooo naughty but u make me


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am good at making people laugh. Especially on holiday when I wear my bikini    

Sal x

Ps Just having a penguin


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you are so naughty!  i thought you were in on our diet club?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

flower I reckon you should kick her out  

she can start her own 'nutter club' thread


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am in the diet club. i have only had 1 penguin I usually have 2

Sal x     

I promise to stay away from the chocolate muffins in m and s


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We might take a vote and kick you out if you carry on!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I promise to be good. Well at least until I go and see Harry potter with my bag of peanut m and ms followed by an eat as much as you can curry.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmm..curry! I shall be having popcorn when we see Harry Potter on Sunday! I could live on the stuff!!!

Sal...you make me   so much!! Girl after my own heart..one is never enough!!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Have I redeemed myself? I walked all the way from the uni to marks and spencers in town and back again. and then i walked to collect dd from school. i have already phoned dh and warned him he must "do" my feet tonight coz they are killing me  
So am I allowed to stay now?

Sal the spineless
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes you can stay. I had a small flapjack at lunchtime, but they are ok for me as they are oaty! Thats my excuse anyway. Will you send DH round to do mine after please??!!! My BF is studying aromathereapy and has offered me massages...think thats a resounding YES!!!!

Anyway, been a good girl this pm, had loads of water. Cna't shift this headache though. Still not sure whats for tea though. Something with rice I think.

xx


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I can’t join in during the day, I work in a reception area and we aren’t really supposed to use the Internet for personal use, so I can’t have a sneaky log on or the internet police will catch me. 

Flowerpot, I’ve just made some butternut squash and leek soup, which is really yummy and I don’t think it will count as any points on my WW diet.

Hi Dre – seems to be that porridge is the breakfast of the day.  I had that this morning as well.  A good filler.

Sallystar,  Well what can I say, I started to read all the threads and was going to forgive you the apple pie, homemade after all, who could blame you and then you just went on and on.  

I’ve got a bag of Thornton’s choccies in the cupboard which I am trying to resist.

You need to get a grip girl……. But you are a scream. 

We had buffet at work today and the leftovers get put in the kitchen for everyone to help themselves.  But I am still focussed and resisted the lemon drizzle cake.  Although away at the in laws this weekend, so food and drink galore!!  

Shaz
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet club

Sal, you are forgiven, just  

Shaz, don't worry about not being here in the day, were all around at different times of the day and can catch up whenever we can log on  

Had a yummy tea again, tuna steak (in soy, paprika and lemon juice) cooked on George. With spinach, watercress salad, bit of couscous and some sweet potatoes made into wedges.  

So far today, weightwatchers bread toasted for brekkie, tuna salad for lunch with low fat yoghurt and 3 plums and tea is veggie sausage and vegetable mash and garden peas!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi  !

I was soooo good yesterday, apart form the little flapjack, but have to have something nice once a day! I was very good last night and just had tea, no treats! Yay me!!!

Today...Oat So Simple for breakfast, and soup or JP for lunch (depends if I decide to go out or not!). Might be at my sisters for tea so might be a take awya, but will be as good as possible! Promise  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Are you lot getting me back for my moment of weakness yesterday?
i have been really good today and just had a low fat cup-a-soup. i know have heartburn from hell  I knew I should of had a kitkat 

Love suffering sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

fruit for my breakfast as run out of museli, ham salad for lunch and homemade CHILLI for tea (I loved it soooo much last week.......)

just thought i would let you know what I am having.....feel left out otherwise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just had a lovely huge lunch, big plate of mixed salad leaves (watercress, spinach and rocket), chopped peppers, toms, spring onion, full tin of tuna all piled up high. but then I had a big blob of mayo, not low fat either, ah well!  it was mostly good  

Sarah I'm doing that chilli again on sunday, was luverly!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry girls - what with the day ive had and AF getting me I was naughty and just had chicken balti with half rice and chips - so feel like chocolate now too - but im going to try and resist

was really yesterday though  

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You have your chocolate girl! I would.....

Just had Sweet POtato and 3 Bean wrap from M&S and some crisps. Got pineapple for this afternoon.

I love salad, but only when made my someone else, it's always nicer somehow!! Full fat mayo, mmmmmmmmmmmmm........... I love anything full fat, probably why I'm so FAT!!!!

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sweet potato and 3 bean wrap from M & S sounds nice - If I was anywhere near an M&S!    

Dre - don't feel guilty hun.....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It was yummy! Although shouldn't have it cos its a flour tortilla wrap! Naughty girl! But not feeling too bad. Failing on my water quota! Badly!! 

God, its quiet eveywhere today!!

x


----------



## PGD Mandy (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm 15 weeks pregnant, so not quite right for your thread but thought I'd gate crash and tell you that I forced myself onto the scales today and....   ! !

I knew I'd been piling on the weight and I've moaned/laughed about it on 1st tri board.  I've always struggled with my weight though managed to get it under control with a low carb diet/exercise. Once I had my ET: bye bye sensible eating/gym......hello every possible bad carb!  During the 2 WW I was just comfort eating for stress and enjoying all my banished carbs but it's continued....I never got morning sickness, just hungry and cravings for junk.

Anyway, I've already put on the weight gain of a whole pregnancy, 15 weeks and OVER 2 stone already gained (to be honest nearer to 2.5 stone)   Shocked & scared   !!!  It's not really a laughing matter and I've got to get myself sorted.

In pure desperation I did a google search, and have found a diet thing which delivers to you all meals and snacks twice/week. I told the lady I was pregnant, and expected her to then hang up, she said it was fine. We discussed that I didn't want to lose but just get things under control.  Apparently she delivers to other pregnant ladies.  I reckon if I do it for just 4 days a week, hopefully for just a month or so, it'll get me back on track.

Isn't that awful that I can't just eat healthily, but I know myself too well and drastic measures are called for.  It means I won't have to think about what I'm taking to work and she's going to add in extra snacks/calcium in view of being PG.  At under £9/day I reckon it's worth it as I'm probably spending more on all the junk and take outs.  Hopefully I won't need it for long as I will have got myself re-trained!

I'm not starting till Tuesday and  will try to be sensible in the interim, though I am out tomorrow for a Chinese and Sunday for an Italian!

Maybe I should join your thread??

Mandy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Mandy, congratulations on your pregnancy    I can imagine me doing the same, if I ever get a BFP, saying I will be good and eat sensibly but I know I wont!!  

Mmmm that tortilla wrap sounds delish  

Got a boring Baxters healthy choie lentil and veg soup for lunch but its dh birthday and were out to our lovely local Italian tonight for  and  

gulp!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Mandy, congrats on your PG. I know what you mean about carb cravings. As a PCOS girl I always get carb cravings. I've been on a wheat and dairy free diet for a few weeks which seems to be working, but i do slip up quite a lot! I think I'd be like you if/when I get PG, just eating for Britain. Its funny how quickly you can fall back into bad habits. This diet delivery thing sounds good though. I hope it works for you. 

Oh, forgot its DH's birthday, Flower, many happen returns form a fellow Scorpian! I've got Baxters soup as well, but might have a JP instead! MMmmm...with dairy free cheese - YUCK!!   Enjoy your lovely italian. I'll be in my time machine trying to avoid tomorrow!!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh dear, some of the girls in work are having a cake sale for children in need, I got a little choccie muffin FORCED into my mouth, really I did!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I bet they forced you at gun point


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Forced you hey....likely story   Like they had to force ciabatta bread and Galaxy cake bar down me??!!  

xxxx


----------



## PGD Mandy (Aug 21, 2005)

Not a good day, I woke starving and kept eating!
By 10a.m. it went down hill with my first mince pie of the season!
Also had someone who dared to bring a cake into work, came home to pick at children's dinner and shortly off for my Chinese!

Flowerpot, after you choccie muffin I'm sure you'll have a salad at the Italian tonight   ! I know I wouldn't, only joking!

Kerry, I've also got element of PCOS and was on metformin just before my last cycle.  Will go straight back on it afer, hopefully, baby as I'm sure it helped with weight.

Need to make a decision re gym.....to attempt to go in my fat PG state, or to stop my membership??

Bye for now,

Mandy.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

Mandy, is it ok to go swimming?

Well, I was half bad half good!!  had 2 halves of lager in the pub  then had a naughty starter, naughty pasta (creamy salmon yummy!) but then had strawberries for afters with a little cream...compared to dh hot choc fudge cake not too bad!!     Not holding out much hope for monday weigh in, were off out on sat night to a local bar that does cheap cocktails to get us drunk  but probably full of sugar  

Beans on WW toast for lunch and fajitas for tea!

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower..Meal sounds lovely hun. You enjoy the weekend, its not like you do it all the time! 

Mandy...My friend carreid on swimming all the way thru her PG. I would try and carry on if you can. You'll feel better for it and probably find it easier to lose eight afterwards as well. And it will relax you too.

Well...going to try and be good today...yeah right! Chocolate cake here I come!!!

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning all

Looks like some of you will be joining me as spineless   .Only kidding you all doing really well keep it up girlies.

Mandy  I have been reading about your dilema. The only advice i would give you is really try to lay off the sugar. When i was 26 weeks with my daughter they found I had diabetes. i had to have insulin injections 4 times a day until she was born. Apparently the extra strain on your body and the extra weight makes your pancreas slow down hence the diabetes. If you need to eat and believe you me i know what that feels like try and eat something less sugary of a little healthier.
Good lick hun and take it easy

Sal x


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've not been on.  My DP's DS (from prev marriage and 17) has been staying and somehow has broken my monitor, so sneaking on at work, whilst everyone is in a meeting.

I've not been too bad although did have a couple of squares of lovely tesco chocolate with caramel chips in it....... yummy yummy, but trying to be good today.

Off the to inlaw in Pembrokeshire tonight for the weekend so I think it is downhill from now!!!!

Good luck everyone....... stay focussed and I'll catch up when I get back.

Shaz

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Shaz...have a lovely weekend, don't wory about the chocolate, I've just had a huge piece of chocolate cake!! Mmm.......

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well dh's birthday celebrations went right through the weekend so I haven't been very good at all but I would have still weighed in, except I got on the scales this morning and the battery has gone!  and I couldn't find any and was already late for work!! will try and sort it out and weigh tomorrow xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Some nice pasta dishes from WW that I've just been sent, think I'll try one of these at the weekend :

VEGETABLE LASAGNE

Ingredients
1 medium courgette, sliced 
125 g baby sweetcorn 
1 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), red, deseeded and cut into chunks 
1 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), yellow, deseeded and cut into chunks 
350 g passata, tomato & basil 
8 portion cherry tomatoes 
1 teaspoon oregano, or mixed herbs 
6 sheet lasagne sheet, (check that they don't need pre-cooking) 
200 g low-fat soft cheese, tub 
100 ml skimmed milk, (3 ½ fl oz) 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, freshly ground 
Instructions
1.	Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 5/190°C/fan oven 170°C
2.	Simmer the courgette, baby corn and peppers in a little boiling water for 5 minutes. Drain well, then stir in the passata. Add the cherry tomatoes and oregano or mixed herbs and stir to mix.
3.	Spoon half the vegetable mixture into the base of a lasagne dish and place three lasagne sheets on top. Spoon the remaining vegetable mixture over them, then arrange the rest of the lasagne sheets on top.
4.	Beat the low fat soft cheese and milk together until smooth. Season with black pepper. Spread over the lasagne sheets.
5.	Bake for 25-30 minutes, until golden brown and bubbling.

GNOCHI WITH RAOSTED SQUASH, ONION AND SAGE 

Ingredients
500 g butternut squash, peeled, deseeded and cut into chunks 
2 medium onion(s), sliced into wedges 
5 spray low-fat cooking spray 
1 teaspoon dried sage, or use about a dozen of fresh sage leaves to garnish 
400 g gnocchi, pack 
200 g low-fat soft cheese, tub, with herbs 
6 tablespoon skimmed milk 
1 pinch salt 
1 teaspoon pepper, freshly ground black 
Instructions
1.	Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 6 / 200°C / 400°F.
2.	Put the squash and onions into a roasting tin and spray with low fat cooking spray. Season. Roast for about 40 minutes, until tender, turning the vegetables and adding the sage leaves after 20 minutes.
3.	Cook the gnocchi according to pack instructions, timing it so that it is ready when the vegetables are done.
4.	Gently heat the low fat soft cheese in a large saucepan, stirring in the milk to make a smooth sauce. Add the cooked gnocchi and stir gently to coat. Mix with the vegetables, sprinkle with ground black pepper and serve, garnished with sage leaves.

Chef's Tip: Look out for gnocchi tricolore which means it comes in three colours - white, green and orange.

PASTA WITH CHICKEN AND MUSHROOMS
Ingredients
2 level tablespoon flour, plain 
2 teaspoon fresh or dried herbs, (dried oregano or mixed Italian herbs) 
2 pinch salt, and freshly ground black pepper 
450 g chicken breast, uncooked, skinless 
3 medium red green or yellow pepper(s), halved and deseeded 
1/2 pint skimmed milk 
225 g mushrooms, sliced 
350 g dried pasta, any type 
2 level tablespoon cornflour, blended with a little water 
1 teaspoon oregano, sprigs to garnish 
2 tablespoon parmesan cheese, finely grated, to serve 
Instructions
1.	Sprinkle the flour, dried herbs and seasoning onto a large plate. Coat the chicken breasts in this mixture. Grill under a medium heat for about 8 minutes on each side, until cooked. Cool for a few minutes, then tear into strips.
2.	Grill the pepper halves, skin side up, until beginning to blacken and char. Let the peppers cool, then peel them and slice into strips.
3.	Put the milk into a saucepan and add the mushrooms. Heat and simmer for 5 minutes.
4.	Meanwhile, cook the pasta in a large saucepan of boiling, salted water for about 10 minutes, until just tender.
5.	Just before the pasta is ready, add the blended cornflour to the mushroom mixture and heat until thickened. Cook gently for 2 minutes. Season.
6.	Drain the pasta and return to the saucepan. Add the chicken, peppers and mushroom sauce. Stir well and heat thoroughly for 2 minutes. Serve, sprinkled with oregano and Parmesan cheese.

VEGETARIAN CARBONARA
Ingredients
225 g dried pasta, any type, (preferably spaghetti or fettuccine) 
2 teaspoon olive oil 
1 small onion(s), finely chopped 
125 g mushrooms, sliced 
200 g low-fat soft cheese, with garlic and herbs 
2 medium egg(s) 
150 ml skimmed milk 
1 teaspoon fresh or dried herbs, dried, mixed Italian 
25 g parmesan cheese, finely grated 
50 g petits pois, thawed, or garden peas 
1 pinch salt, to taste 
1 serving pepper, freshly ground, black, to taste 
3 large leaf basil, to garnish 
Instructions
1.	Cook spaghetti or fettuccine in salted boiling water for 8 - 10 minutes, until just tender. Check pack instructions for recommended timings.
2.	Meanwhile, heat oil in a non-stick frying pan. Sauté onion and mushrooms for 5 minutes, until softened.
3.	Beat soft cheese and eggs together. Add milk, dried herbs and most of the Parmesan cheese. Season with salt and pepper.
4.	Drain pasta, reserving 2 tablespoons of cooking liquid. Return it to the saucepan with the liquid. Add egg mixture and heat gently for 2 - 3 minutes, stirring until cooked and thickened. Stir in onion, mushrooms and peas. Cook gently for 2 minutes.
5.	Serve, sprinkled with reserved Parmesan. Garnish with basil.
Chef Tips
When in a hurry, use quick-cook pasta - it's done in 3 - 4 minutes.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

They sound yummy flower

Thanks



Sarah


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Had a lovely weekend.  Lots of great traditional homemade cooking….. lovely roast pork with all the trimmings…… but I did have a ww pud instead of the butterscotch cheesecake.  Couldn’t say no to the wine though and only had a little Baileys.  

Not too sure I want to weigh in tonight.  I’ll let you know what happens    

It must be the time for birthdays, mine is on Saturday, so another week with lots of yummy dinners out and also away again at the weekend.  So next weeks weigh in will be a nightmare.

Not sure I like this cold weather too much though.  I live on a small ship and it is really really cold. 

Catch you all later with the result.


Love and Hugs

Shaz


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Shaz  

Its so hard when you have birthdays etc, I had dh birthday last week and the celebrations (ie night out, meals etc) are still ongoing!  Then I have my bday a week before xmas and then xmas    yikes!  

I wasn't good last night had veggie casserole with dumplings, think its this cold making me want wintery food plus the worry about my fertility appt on friday 

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry for sticking my nose in. Nothing about dieting but hey Shaz fancy living on a ship that is soooo cool. I could never do thta as I have far to much junk   

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well - after a good lecturing by my consultant last Thursday about BMI - I've been told to shift 2 stone and am now on a mission.....if anything to prove that d*** wrong - that there's more to fertility than bloody BMI!  

so looks like it's back on the straight and narrow and weigh in for deffo this Thursday at WW..and dust down the cross trainer too!! 

Been away since last Friday for my dad's 60th - so have had my last gorge fest for a while! (til at least Xmas anyway!)

I thought trying to have a baby was meant to be a pleasureable experience?!!!

So here's to being a goody 'diet' shoes!


S

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Good luck B3ndy - nice to see you back have missed you.....  when is ur bday in February?  Mines the 14th   and I will be 31  OMG  

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

The 22nd - will be 34 - the less   the better!  

S
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi, I have not been dieting this week at all, someone bought me a giant and I mean giant tin of celebrations which is on mmy desk, I have had 7 today OMG and 2 biscuits, really must reign myself in and sort it out, also haven't done ANY exercise for 2 weeks, can't be bothered in this cold weather-keep telling myself too, there is no point as it is so near christmas-naughty I know, will be good tomorrow, I promise!
strawbsx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning diet buddies 

I've not been to the gym for a week either, so packed up my bag this morning and I'm going for a swim after work.  sounds funny putting a swimming costume on in this weather but its a nice hotel leisure club at a nice temperature so will be ok!    I've gone right off the rails this week, I need all these celebrations with drinks and meals out to stop so I can get back to being good!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been terrible this week so far...but I have been away! Lots of baguettes, wine and beer but think I've lost 2 lbs from all the walking! Yippee   .  Will try and alter my ticker again....trauma.

Hope everyone is OK...lovely recipes Flower, thank you. Just perfect for moi!!!   

xxx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,
Haven't posted on here for a week. But iam still following a low gi diet which seems to be working really well. Have lost 3 more pounds this week.I've given up alcohol , chocolate, and caffine as well.Haven't managed to start exercise yet but iam full of good intentions. Was supposed to go cyling with friends last weekend but weather was so cold went to pub instead but didn't drink!

Candle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring I was good last night apart from some sweets (my sister bought me some kiddie sweets for b'day!) and 2 pieces of Toberlone! Sorry, couldn't resist.

Bought some weird Ryvita things this monring that have berries, honey and oats in them, very nice though. Although they do have wheat flour in them, naughty naughty! But still, got to eat something!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I promise I'll start again, probably the shock of the fertility clinic tomorrow telling me I have to lose weight will spur me on    It just seems to be one thing after another at the moment. I am having a low fat curry tonight which is good but then out again for a meal and beer tomorrow!  Did manage swimming last night which was lovely but forgot my gym stuff today, think I'm just pre-occupied with tomorrow to think beyond that  

Keep going girls, proud of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dont worry flower you will never be a useless at dieting as me.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We all just love our food thats all! I would rather eat than anything else I suppose!! He he he  

Flower...Don't worry about it, and don't worry about nasty cons comments tomorrow, we think your lovely!   I had a lovely Carol Vorderman Organic Veggie Thai curry last night with Uncle Ben's Microwave Mushroom Rice...MMMmmmmmmm!

Sal...Your not useless at dieting, we just have other things to think about!

Candle...Well done on the 3lbs hun, thats fantastic. Wish it was coming off me that quickly and easily! 

OOh forgot to tell you, actually ordered a Chicken Salad at a restaurant in Paris! Get me eating chicken! It was yum!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

chicken hey!  will you have again do you think?

and thanks for the support


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I won't be here from today all weekend to bump this up so am relying on you lot to stay motivated (unlike me!) and keep it on page 1 !!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I will bump it up tomorrow but don't reckon Sal or Kerry will


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll be here...not dieting!!! Just had a KitKat - I'm sooooo rubbish!!



xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am gonna pig out tonight - YUMMY

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh well - i braved it and went to WW weigh in last night - my consultants scales were out - but i do still have 2 stone to lose!

started the   officially today and am absolutely STARVING! 

Trying to keep the majority of points til tonight for dinner so I can soak up the metformin (which also starting today) and keep the met   at bay!

here we gooooooooo!

S
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I've decided to start on Mon had 2 biscuits today and a twirl last night oops!  
strawbs xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna have to shape myself as it looks like it will be IVF for us and my BMI will be too high.  how is everyone? xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey flower

sorry to hear   got you - my doc told me at last appt I've got 2 stone to shift - and am determined to prove him right! so the diet started on Friday - been very good

dh made a lovely sweet potato curry yesterday - am trying to keep low GI to keep the metformin   at bay - and also low points - is making eating hard work!

howz you?

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, I don't know how but I think I've lost another 1lb!! Must be the Metformin! When i remember to take it! Got the munchines today but going to be good. Going to WW on Wednesday, need the discipline of being weighed every week !

Mushroom soup for lunch, although naughty as its cream of and I'm meant to be off dairy - oops!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm hoping the met will help kick start my weight loss too - and I swear by the weekly weigh in - nothing beats a bit of humiliation.

am upping my met to 2 tabs today and 3 on Thurs (day of weigh in)

got lentil and veg soup for lunch today - am trying to keep carbs to a minimum - isn't that what they advise to keep met  at bay?

what other things do you avoid while on met?

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to join a class in the new year, no point at the moment due to holidays, birthday, xmas etc.    Think I'll do WW.  I liked SW as you can eat loads but its not always easy to stick to meat or potatoes, plus WW do choccie bars etc with the points already worked out!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Exactly...a girl after my own heart! WW is just easier as you Can have ready meals that are pointed etc which makes those days when you can't be arsed to cook from scratch a lot easier! Only reason I'm starting now is so I ft into a nice dress for NYE, we're going to a ball!

I don't if carbs have made that much difference to taking Met. Everyone is different. I do tend to notice it if I have "fat" food - fish & chips for example, things like that. I'm sure you will be fine hun.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oooh lovely!  just keep thinking of that dress hunny.

Were just going to our local on NYE, they're having a Drag artist on and a DJ!!  we know a lot of peeps in there and mum, dad, MIL and FIL are coming!  its quite good as we can walk there and back so no taxis!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

and at least you can have 'fat food' on ww - I normally go for weigh in - then it's straight to the chippy after for fish cake and chips, with a bag of waitrose wine gums for desert - it's the only thing that keeps me sane all week!
mmmmmmm I can smell those chips now!
  

s
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats what I usually do too! Weight in night is treat night! I'm going with my BF who is so good at dieting she puts me to shame. She lost 4.5st on SW 5 years ago, and apart form being preggers 2 years ago has kept the weight off! Anyway, I'll be as good as I can, I promise!!

Flower..we usually stay local too but felt like doing something different this year, my thinking being that hopefully next year I'll be PG or have a bundle of joy to watch over and we won't be able to go out!! He he he...wishful thinking!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nothing wrong with wishful thinking hun!

Well, I've been bad. me and work colleague brought healthy soup in and ruined it by having some chips and a balmcake with it      Well it is AF time, and its just impossible!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

what is balmcake?

Kerry - keep up the wishful thinking and it will happen....maybe we will all get BFP's together


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...don't worry I've had 2 2 finger KitKats!! MMmmmm.....

Sarah...Lets hope so hun

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah it must be a Northern thing!!!  A balmcake is a bap? a bread roll?  like an oven bottom muffin?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh it must be a northern thing!  

funny isn't it?  I remember when I moved to Brum when I was 21 someone asked me if I wanted a cob with my soup and I had no idea it was a bread roll - Maybe I was just thick!        

Me and Dh was talking about  what we call different things.....eg - I call plimsoles.....daps (ie your black daps you wear for p.e.) and Dh calls them rubbers - a scottish thing I think?  sounds rude to me......

Sorry taking over the diet thread........


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is funny the different names people have for things! But chocolate will always just be CHOCOLATE!!! He he he   

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bumping this up incase you naughty dieters have forgotten about it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We're all hopeless!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am starvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvving!

does met make you more hungry Kerry? fingers crossed i've only had one dodgy tum so far - and few cramps today on two tabs - but dreading going up to three tabs on Thursday! 

gonna cheat and wait til after WW weigh in (talking of which - acc to my scales at home I've lost 3lbs so far - but who knows!


S
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i was so determined!! but its all gone to pop.  maybe once things calm down and I feel better etc


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am only winding you all up!     reckon I will join you AFTER Xmas


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,
iam sticking to my low gi diet have had the odd lapse, but have lost another pound. So in total have lost 7ibs

This is the first diet that has been this sucessful. I have lost weight before but it involved alot of hours and hours of exercise.

Love Candle


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good for you candle - I've got til 6.15pm tomorrow night at weigh in to find out whether my first week has been worth it or not

s
xx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Goodluck B3ndy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy..if anything Met has reduced my appetite. They say you need to eat plenty even if your not as hungry. You've increased your dosage quickly, don't worry if you can't go up to 3 tabs yet, I did it over 3 weeks to make sure I got used to having more of it. Good that you've not had many Met bum insidents!

Candle...Well done with your diet hun. They say that GI is easier to stick to, and retrains your eating habits more than the other options. 

Sarah...How much are planning on eating & drinking missy!!

Flower...I always eat when I'm stressed, and ill! Take it easy, and enjoy this month, you've got a lot on!

Had cake at lunch.... 

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yep

I am pretty good all year round haven't got a really sweet tooth BUT christmas time I eat and drink loads......here's hoping I have an excuse to eat for 2 and not to drink     (and you lot of course - I am not selfish honest)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Diet Buddies,

Well, went to WW...their scales were 12lbs heavier than mine at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was so shocked! Can't be right! I did have jeans and a belt on, so will wear something light next week to give me that first week boost!! He he he

So, on the WW train today. I was late for work so scoffed a bowl of Rice Crispies and goats milk when I got here, much to DBB's dismay! Campbells fat free mushroom soup for lunch and a couple of Ryvita's. Hmm..very exciting!! Not! I am going to stick to it though...got to get in that dress for NYE!!

Hope your all ok??

xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Heyyyyyy - a fellow WW'er and clomid chick!

My class scales are a good 3/4 lb heavier than those at home - tho even tho they don't match up you can still keep your weight on the home scales as a guage for your loss for the week.I'm trying to find the lightest clothing poss for weigh in tonight - am even considering going in my birthday suit i'm that desparate!

thanx for your tip on upping the met - that   consultant of mine was making out to me that I should up to the 3 a day within a WEEK! I think it confirms how   he is. To be honest i've been ok on it tho so far (fingers crossed) even a bit 'bunged up' (sorry if tmi!) today!

am looking forward to my pig out tonight after class tho!

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi everyone.  New to this site and fairly new to Clomid (am on my second month @ 50mg) but very worried about my weight.  I have tried WW last year and did quite well, lost over a stone, but now all back on...and some.  Why can't I get motivated?  I know I am very overweight and want a baby more than anything but can't help wondering if this is half the problem (although DH has very low count aswell). I need to sort myself out and reading all of your lovely messages does give me a boost.  Today is my day 1 and now I have told you all it spurs me to try harder as I don't want to let you all down.  You are all giving it a go, and now I am too !!  Good Luck xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's the hardest bit over Martysgirl - getting in the right frame of mind to even get on the weight loss waggon. You'll do it - you've got the incentive - trying to conceive - so good luck.

I've got 2 stone to shift according to my consultant.....tonight was my second night at WW and I shifted 3 and a half pounds! wheeeeyyyyyeee

only another 24 and a half pounds to go!

S
xx


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm right there with ya S - thanks for kind words

Martysgirl x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Martysgirl

I'm going through a low ebb at the moment with being ill, rubbish gynae appt and birthdays, xmas etc coming up but trying but not succeeding.  Straight after xmas though I'm joining WW as I have to lose weight for IVF.  Nice to see you on board  

Kerry, well done you for going to WW


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, I'm on the WW band wagon. Had a good day yesterday, and even had 3 points left over! Started off good today too, lets hope I can continue. Having the night off tomorrow night for dinner with some friends (my fae chinese restaurant!) but will be as good as I can!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

from what I remember Kerry a chinese is one of the 'better' take aways for WW isn't it? better than an indian anyway - which is why i like them so much!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah should be ok. I'll have plain rice and veggie main course, mayeb a few spring rolls!   Love my chinese!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here! Had a disasterous diet weekend...but don't care! Although I will when I have to step onto those scales on Wednesday!!

Chinese Friday & Saturday, Mcdonalds Deli Sandwich & 4 nuggets....and lots of wine!! I'm hopeless!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Blame it on the AF hun


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

kerry sounds like you had a great weekend - two chinese's YUMMY!  I made a mega roast dinner yesterday, roast chicken with stuffing, mashed & roast pots, mashed swede, sweetcorn, peas, roast parsnips, sprouts (yuk - i never ate them!) bread sauce and the best gravy I have ever made!    getting in practice for christmas day!!

Also made a fab victoria sandwich cake - that was lush too.......my friend laughed at me being all domesticated!  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know very piggy of me, but it must have been AF! Back on WW today though, and I was good yesterday too. I will have lost on Wednesday, even if it means having to chop a leg off!! Migth make it difficult to stand on the scales tho....bum bum!!!!!

Sarah...Roast sounds lovely, can we all come to yours for Xmas dinner?

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

reckon I will have enough food to feed all the clomid girls on Christmas Day have a massive turkey on order and am getting a leg of lamb too.....(sorry you veggies!)


I have to stop buying stuff so early though....I bought 2 tubs of mini cheddars cos they was buy one get one free and I ate them over the weekend!  


See you all tomorrow


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad I'm not the only one who does things like that!!

Just had a pear...

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

will definately join you soon......I ate the rest of the victoria sandwich for tea last night


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmmmm - sounds good - I like a nice bit of cake! mmmmmmm - I'm so hungry on this met at the moment - feel like I want to eat my fist some days - (less points on WW)!!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...  you poor thing! I haven't found it making me more hungry, if anything I eat less than before, or rather feel fuller more quickly. I'm sure its doing it's job for you though.

Sarah....I'm sure you'll work off that cake moving furniture around tonight!  

First weigh in tomorrow, dreading it. MY friend I go with is so good atdieting, she just doesn't eat! My other friend who goes is also a fellow PCOSer, been on clomid (now has 6yr old twin boys and an 18mth old son) and is Met too! We have quite a lot in common! I will do my best!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Fingers crossed Kerry! ARe you feeling quietly confident? Just thing of the pig out after weigh in - I've got my space booked in the chippie for Thurs!! 

I must admit when I do eat while on the met I feel fuller more quickly - just blinking hungry all the time!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sooooo rubbish. Had baked potato for lunch...with 2 mini bahji's, 1 mini samosa, and 6 mini chicken southern fried thingy's!! THEN a mince pie! And my friend has texted to say she's not going to weigh in tomorrow. Maybe my leader was right, now isn't a good time to start! Maybe I should leave it till after Xmas to go to class and just follow it myself at home.

xxx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

reading all your comments has made my day...I am eating like a pig at the moment...cant stop...Never eat chocolate normally, only when AF is around but this time its been during the 2ww....Im on first month of clomid, hope it doesnt happen every month..I am blaming the cold....cant exercise either as have bad knee...so will just have to enjoy and wait till New Year.....haappy eating all!

Ax

p.s  have been dreaming of eating open chips out in the cold, think I may have to make a flying visit their on way home from work now that you've mentioned them!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmm chips!! go for it amee

kerry - you may be pleasantly surprised if you go to weigh in - I bet....our team leader always says don't beat yourself up for having a bad day - just start again tomorrow. 

If you don't go to weigh in you'll never know how well you've done....I know it's easier said than done - I went Xmas shopping after work - popped in to M&S and saw some Percy Pigs sitting there looking all lonely - but resisted - tho I couldn't resist the chicken caesar wrap (tho was a count on us jobby) then I rushed in the door when I got back to open my Advent calendar (hubby always buys me one! ahh!) just so I could eat the choc! (It's a milky bar one!)

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know I should go I just don't want to be disappointed. Its not just today,, I had take away at the weekend and loads to drink. I've got things on the next two weekeneds, various Xmas lunches with work/friends and don't feel I can put my all into it - I'm not a girl who likes to miss out at Xmas! Plus, my mum is renewing my gym membership[ for Xmas so I can start a fresh there too.

I'll see how I feel tomorrow.

MMMmmm....Caesar Wrap, I love their Three Bean & Sweet potato one! And of course Percy Pigs!!  

Amee....I've had a few months where I've had strong cravings on Clomid! Must be the hormones. I think we should all have a good Xmas and strat a fresh in January!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I can see where you're coming from chuck - there's nothing worse than going to feel like it's all been pointless.

Like you say a New Year a New Start! and what with the gym membership you might feel more in the right frame of mind?!!!

I'm going to dream of Percy Pigs tonight!!


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

thats what Im thinking, new year new start, 3 stone to lose! argh!  thnaks girls...btw, what are Percy Pigs?  so for being  stupid 
Ax


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

they're the most fantastic strawberry flavoured chewy sweets in M&S - one of my big downfalls - along with Waitrose wine gums...fish cake and chips....mini rolls....iced buns.....chicken dopiaza....kung po chicken with noodles....milky bars....the list goes on......     

Can you tell it's near dinner time? got a nice tuna steak and salad waiting for me! 

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was so ill last night after eating crap!! Sorry tmi, was on the loo for ever! My own fault. I will be good today, and drink even more water, drank 3 litres yesterday! Or there abouts!

Hope your all ok?

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh no!! did you enjoy it while you were eating it tho?! 

you decided whether or not to go to weigh in?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Didn't really enjoy it no!! Just ate it for the sake of it! Not going to weigh in. going to wait till NY. I'm a slacker, but I will do better by doing it like that.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

MMMM B3ndy your list of food making me hungry!  I am doing pork chops for dinner tonight YUM (sorry you veggies!)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - you're not a slacker - you'll feel far more determined if you're in the right frame of mind - so dont' feel bad about it.

Sarah - pork chops with a little creme fraiche, wholegrain mustard, mushrooms and a dash of white wine......mmmmm! goes down a treat

tallking of which - it's time for bkky - am going to go and do my banana on toast with a cuppa - keep me going til 1


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree girls, I'll be more in the right frame of mind come NY.  Its impossible isnt it with all the socialising we do at this time of the year   

I tried on my jeans last night to take to prague as I haven't worn these for a while thankfully they still fit otherwise I'd have been charging around the shops looking for another pair that fit!  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,
i Weighed myself last night have put on 3pounds! Thought things were going to well. This always happens to me i lose weight magically and then for no reason it returns!!on well iam trying to stick to the low gi hopefully it'll come off again.

love candle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Candle..I know how you feel! I've put a couple on too, and I've just had half a Snickers flapjack and feel sick!

xx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

I know how you feel! Iam great at sticking to a diet if its going well. But when its not...the first thing i did when i came off the scales was buy a packet of crisps!

ohh well
Candle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Exactly! It's Christmas! Lets enjoy and get back on it in January!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

lost another 2 and a half last night - these met pills are working a treat! 6lbs off in total now - just a shame there's lots more to go!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just cos I've put my 4lbs back on again! I'll lose 4st if it kills me!!


xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New Home this way



xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43940.new.html#new


----------

